# The "Wordle" thread



## Herdfan

So I heard about this word game on SiriusXM this morning.  Every day it is a new game and you can only play once a day.  It is very simple, just guess the 5 letter word.  Each guess gives you hints as to whether a letter is in the word and if it is in the correct place.

I got today in 3 guesses.

Give it a try and post your results






						Wordle - A daily word game
					

Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. A new puzzle is available each day.




					www.powerlanguage.co.uk
				




Wordle 214 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Got it in the fourth try!  Fourth row was the correct word.    The other day I read a couple of articles in _The Washington Post _about this game and tried it just for fun.  So today I approached it with a bit of strategy based on my earlier experience.    It's kind of fun and does make one think.


----------



## Pumbaa

Herdfan said:


> So I heard about this word game on SiriusXM this morning.  Every day it is a new game and you can only play once a day.  It is very simple, just guess the 5 letter word.  Each guess gives you hints as to whether a letter is in the word and if it is in the correct place.
> 
> I got today in 3 guesses.
> 
> Give it a try and post your results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wordle - A daily word game
> 
> 
> Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. A new puzzle is available each day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.powerlanguage.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wordle 214 3/6




Go Team 3 Guesses! Woohoo.

Wordle 214 3/6


----------



## tobefirst

Three guesses for me today, too. I’ve been playing for just over a week. Had to use my 6th guess one time. That was nerve wracking. It is the first thing I do in the morning. So far, a good start to each day.


----------



## Deleted member 215

3 guess for me today. 5 yesterday; that was a hard one.


----------



## Herdfan

Today's took me a while.  Had to go to paper, but I got it.

Wordle 215 4/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Wordle 215 3/6





I got lucky with my first guess. My first guess is usually one of a few words that contain a lot of common letters.


----------



## Herdfan

TBL said:


> My first guess is usually one of a few words that contains a lot of common letters.




Yeah, found out today that you can't use the Wheel of Fortune Bonus Round letters RSTLNE.  It has to be a real word.

So for now, I am probably just going to find a word I like or just use the previous day's word as a starting point.


----------



## Clix Pix

Well, failed this one royally today so shows that I'm not as erudite, word-savvy or as intelligent as I'd like to think of myself as being....   Definitely this thing is challenging!!


----------



## Clix Pix

So where is our wordsmith, Scepticalscribe?  This should be a piece of cake for her!  Ditto LizKat!


----------



## Herdfan

As you can see, I was at 4 by the second guess.  But when that last letter came up wrong, it threw me.

Wordle 216 4/6


----------



## Alli

Same game, but you can play multiple times each day.






						Word Master
					

Word Master word game




					octokatherine.github.io


----------



## tobefirst

Alli said:


> Same game, but you can play multiple times each day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word Master
> 
> 
> Word Master word game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> octokatherine.github.io



Since Wordle isn't itself a new game, I figured there would other versions. In my opinion, much of Wordle's success is due to two things: one game per day, and easy, fun sharability using emoji.


----------



## DT

I sent the link to the wife and she has already been playing!  She's deadly with word type games.


I started Wed 01/19:

Wordle 214 4/6







Next day, 01/20, same:

Wordle 215 4/6







A three-sy for 01/21

Wordle 216 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Didn't do so well today.....missed the answer by ONE letter!  Dang!


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 216 3/6





Surprised I got it that quickly. First time playing.


----------



## Herdfan

@lizkat @Scepticalscribe

Want to play?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Herdfan said:


> @lizkat @Scepticalscribe
> 
> Want to play?




Thank you for your kind invitation.

I've had to consult Mr/Ms Google to find out what this is about.

Sounds as though it may well be my kind of thing.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Got it on the fifth guess.

Hm.

Fascinating.

This could be incredibly tempting.  Not to mention downright addictive.

And - I will just put this out, for, it crossed my mind as I studied this topic - my mother would have *loved* it.

Before dementia took her mind and memory, she was an absolute demon at crosswords and all word games, and adored them and excelled at them.


----------



## BigMcGuire

Anyone else getting strong Star Trek TNG "The Game" vibes?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

BigMcGuire said:


> Anyone else getting strong Star Trek TNG "The Game" vibes?




Actually, yes.

Fascinating.

I must admit that this very episode also crossed my mind, when reading this thread.

Well done; good catch!


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> @lizkat @Scepticalscribe
> 
> Want to play?




I do but not in January when the light for picking fabrics is my thing...    I'll get hooked on it later!


----------



## Clix Pix

When I first tried it after seeing articles in _The Washington Post_ about it, I thought, "OK, this is fun but not compelling...."

Then this thread appeared here....  Gee, thanks,  Herdfan, you've now got me to where I'm doing it every day and actually today took the major step of bookmarking the site for quick and easy access.....   LOL!!!

I rather like the idea that  this is a once-a-day only deal, actually.   Keeps me from obsessively spending hours playing word games!  

SS:  my mother, who has been gone since 2005, was a crossword fiend and enjoyed not just doing the ones in her local newspaper but also the ones in the various crossword puzzle books that were available, too.  She would've loved this new challenge!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> SS:  my mother, who has been gone since 2005, was a crossword fiend and enjoyed not just doing the ones in her local newspaper but also the ones in the various crossword puzzle books that were available, too.  She would've loved this new challenge!



They say that someone isn't really dead until everyone who has (keeps? cherishes? treasures?) a memory of them has themselves passed away.

To my mind, it is quite lovely - and wonderfully life-affirming - that you and I both thought of our respective mothers (and the pure and total joy they took in crosswords as each of them were clearly demons or fiends - the nouns are terrifically telling - where crosswords were concerned) when this thread & topic arose here.

And, meanwhile, I, (busily scouring online for other examples of this concept) have managed a "three" (third guess).

Addictive.

I shall have to ration myself.


----------



## Clix Pix

This is why it is good that one can only do the Wordle once each day....  Otherwise it would become extremely addictive in nothing flat!

.....Is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## DT

Back to 4 

Wordle 217 4/6


----------



## DT

WOO!

Wordle 218 2/6





I was about 50/50 on the 2nd word, but my alternative would've definitely given it to me in 3.  I wish it saved the actual game screen so you could recall it, would be interesting to see the starting word and iterations (I mean, you can easily screenshot it, but that's an extra PITA ...)


----------



## Pumbaa

Wordle 218 4/6






Took the opportunity to confirm that any valid word will do in this version, no need to include known letters.

Happy with the result given the initial guesses


----------



## Herdfan

Scepticalscribe said:


> Got it on the fifth guess.
> 
> Hm.
> 
> Fascinating.
> 
> This could be incredibly tempting.  Not to mention downright addictive.
> 
> And - I will just put this out, for, it crossed my mind as I studied this topic - my mother would have *loved* it.
> 
> Before dementia took her mind and memory, she was an absolute demon at crosswords and all word games, and adored them and excelled at them.




As was mine.  She always bragged she could do the crossword puzzle in the paper every day.  Probably the main reason she kept getting the dead-tree edition.

Yes, addictive, but they only let you play once a day, so not a huge time suck.

Wordle 218 3/6


----------



## Herdfan

Scepticalscribe said:


> They say that someone isn't really dead until everyone who has (keeps? cherishes? treasures?) a memory of them has themselves passed away.




I love this.

When my mom passed last summer, we had tons of quilts to dispose of.  We did our best to give them to people who knew her and would appreciate them vs. sell them to whoever.  So hopefully the memory of her will last through most of this century.


----------



## Herdfan

Clix Pix said:


> Then this thread appeared here....  Gee, thanks,  Herdfan, you've now got me to where I'm doing it every day and actually today took the major step of bookmarking the site for quick and easy access.....   LOL!!!
> 
> I rather like the idea that  this is a once-a-day only deal, actually.   Keeps me from obsessively spending hours playing word games!




Hey, just doing my best to continually annoy people on this site.  

I used to play Words with Friends.  It was fine at first, but then the cheating sites appeared it you were no longer playing against Friends, but a computer.  Gave it up soon after that.


----------



## tobefirst

Pumbaa said:


> Wordle 218 4/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took the opportunity to confirm that any valid word will do in this version, no need to include known letters.
> 
> Happy with the result given the initial guesses



If you turn on “hard mode,” you have to include known letters. I play on easy mode.


----------



## Pumbaa

tobefirst said:


> If you turn on “hard mode,” you have to include known letters. I play on easy mode.



Ah, missed the settings on Wordle, thanks. Maybe time for glasses.

Played around a bit with hard on Word Master earlier, sticking to easy for now.


----------



## Runs For Fun

That was close!
Wordle 218 6/6


----------



## Herdfan

This was a LAG (Lucky Ass Guess) for sure:

Wordle 219 4/6


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> Took the opportunity to confirm that any valid word will do in this version, no need to include known letters.




I kind of assumed, but it's nice for a clarification.  Instead of using confirmed letters you could do a whole new set to eliminate certain combinations, etc.


----------



## tobefirst

Herdfan said:


> This was a LAG (Lucky Ass Guess) for sure:
> 
> Wordle 219 4/6



It was a tough one. Took me 5 guesses.


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> I kind of assumed, but it's nice for a clarification.  Instead of using confirmed letters you could do a whole new set to eliminate certain combinations, etc.



Kinda like this? 

Wordle 219 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Oops, almost forgot about this -- haven't done it yet today....

Well, might as well not have bothered since I was way off what the answer is!  I guess I'm not all that good at this sort of thing after all.


----------



## Deleted member 215

This is the second time I guessed this particular word first and once again I got it in 3. It seems to be the best thing to guess first when the word is a little trickier. Interesting. 

Wordle 219 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Why do some people have black squares and others have white squares?


----------



## Herdfan

Runs For Fun said:


> Why do some people have black squares and others have white squares?




No idea.  Browser?

I'm using FireFox.


----------



## tobefirst

Runs For Fun said:


> Why do some people have black squares and others have white squares?



My guess is light mode vs. dark mode.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Herdfan said:


> No idea.  Browser?
> 
> I'm using FireFox.



I'm using Firefox as well.


----------



## Herdfan

tobefirst said:


> My guess is light mode vs. dark mode.




I will switch tomorrow and see.


----------



## DT

Finally ...

Wordle 219 4/6






Once I got the exclusions (vowels, consonant combinations, etc.) I just kept noodling over words in my head - glad this isn't timed


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 219 5/6







guess the colors have to do with dark mode. I did this in Safari on my iPad in dark mode.


----------



## Pumbaa

Dark mode for sure.

Wordle 220 3/6





Wordle 220 3/6


----------



## Herdfan

Sweated this one.  Thought I had it at 3 but wasn't close.

Wordle 220 6/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 220 4/6






I kind of f-ed up the second move, a word popped into my head and I reused an known, invalid letter.  Duh, though it did help to a degree.


Hahaha, my first word was contextual to the chit chat this morning ...



Spoiler


----------



## Clix Pix

Took me a while but I finally nailed this on the fifth line.....

Wordle 220 5/6


----------



## Herdfan

Going the wrong way here.  First few games I was getting it in 3, now 4 or 5.

Wordle 221 5/6


----------



## DT

Goddammit, stop bumping this thread, I was actually getting some work done ...


----------



## DT

Wordle 221 4/6







First word was - as always - from a conversation, text, something today.  Nothing.  Yikes.  Second word, kind of related, also wanted to hit up two vowels, then I got a letter that's commonly used with another letter, two combinations already invalidated from the previous two guesses which was huge.  Went with the 3rd common combo, not the solve but it made it pretty apparent.


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Wordle 221 4/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First word was - as always - from a conversation, text, something today.  Nothing.  Yikes.  Second word, kind of related, also wanted to hit up two vowels, then I got a letter that's commonly used with another letter, two combinations already invalidated from the previous two guesses which was huge.  Went with the 3rd common combo, not the solve but it made it pretty apparent.



Look who’s bumping!


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 221 6/6










Took me a while before the penny finally dropped.....all the way to the sixth row with one letter left.....


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Goddammit, stop bumping this thread, I was actually getting some work done ...



Bump!

Wordle 222 4/6






Pretty straightforward, had all letters after the third guess.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Got it but I ended up reusing a lot of known invalid letters.
Wordle 221 5/6


----------



## lizkat

Asked a friend if they had tried Wordle yet.  Got this back.


----------



## Herdfan

Wordle 222 5/6


----------



## tobefirst

The color blind mode colors are very pleasing. 

Wordle 222 3/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 222 4/6






Firsrt word, again, something I was reading, chatting about, in this case doing (in code), then a follow up word for vowel determination, then a pretty direct path to the solve.


----------



## Clix Pix

I bombed out totally on this one.  Grrrrr!


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 222 4/6


----------



## Alli

Wordle 222 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Yay, first sixth row adventure. All's well that ends well.

Wordle 223 6/6


----------



## Herdfan

Wordle 223 6/6


----------



## tobefirst

I was a 6/6 today, too, and felt lucky to get that. But, I survived!


----------



## DT

Wordle 223 4/6







I love choosing the first word, like I said above, I generally try to use something related to something being said, done, or sometimes, like today, I just reach out to the universe 

I have a few other strategies too, with vowels and common letter combinations.


----------



## Clix Pix

Lucked out today with a guess on the last word, changing the last letter at the final moment -- voila!  


Wordle 223 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Nearly got it on a wild guess
Wordle 223 4/6


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My mother would have loved this so much.


----------



## Clix Pix

Got today's pretty quickly, for a change!

Wordle 224 4/6







By the way, I'm not colorblind;  orange is my favorite color so how could I resist using it when playing Wordle?!


----------



## Herdfan

Had 2 choices for the first letter and picked the wrong one costing me a 3.  Oh well.

Wordle 224 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Herdfan said:


> Had 2 choices for the first letter and picked the wrong one costing me a 3.  Oh well.
> 
> Wordle 224 4/6



No worries, I got it for you!

Wordle 224 3/6





Edit: …of course the next one was 50/50 with me picking the wrong letter 

Wordle 225 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

So close on the 4th try
Wordle 224 5/6


----------



## Herdfan

Runs For Fun said:


> So close on the 4th try
> Wordle 224 5/6




Probably chose the same word as I did.


----------



## Herdfan

Wordle 225 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Bombed out again....  I need to refine my strategy!   LOL!


----------



## Deleted member 215

I can’t seem to do better than 3 guesses, but 3 isn’t bad 

Wordle 225 3/6





When I get a 2 or 1 I'll be posting here to brag, no doubt.


----------



## DT

We both missed yesterday, but today ... BOOM

Wordle 225 2/6


----------



## DT

Clix Pix said:


> Bombed out again....  I need to refine my strategy!   LOL!




For me it's vowel elimination and consonant combo and/or position determination.

I think the using 5 letters was a very careful choice, it opens up the word catalog, while limiting the patterns once you've determined what it's not (so to speak).


----------



## Pumbaa

Still missing a 2 or 1, although 3 is nice too. 

Same initial word as always, one of these days it’s gonna work out for me! I don’t care about it not being the statistically most appropriate first guess, it’s _my_ word! 

Wordle 226 3/6


----------



## DT

Whew!  I could've lost this one, the missing first letter could've run me out of guesses ...


Wordle 226 4/6


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Whew!  I could've lost this one, the missing first letter could've run me out of guesses ...
> 
> 
> Wordle 226 4/6




Same here.  At this point it is just a guess.

Wordle 226 5/6


----------



## Huntn

I find this to be a difficult game and want to know how many of you resort to Google to assist?? 
I’m better off with Sudoku. 









						5-letter words ending with E
					

Matching words include Aatxe, abade, abase, abate, abcee, abele, abide, abite, abode and abore. Find more words at wordhippo.com!




					www.wordhippo.com
				












						All 5-letter words containing letters A and E
					

List of 5-letter words containing the letters A and E. There are 1700 five-letter words containing A and E: AAHED ABASE ABATE ... ZOEAS ZONAE ZOOEA. Every word on this site is valid scrabble words. Build other lists, beginning with or ending with letters of your choice.




					www.bestwordlist.com


----------



## Runs For Fun

I don’t know why this one seemed so hard
Wordle 226 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

It DID seem hard, didn't it? Having arrived at line 6 without resolution,  I wrestled with the rearrangement of the letters and then all of a sudden they fell into place.   Whew!!!

And, no, I do not resort to Google.   I play with different combinations of the letters on a piece of paper after having tried getting as many letters as possible on the first two lines.  Today I bombed the third line altogether, not one letter.  Fortunately I was able to redeem myself by the end!  

Wordle 226 6/6









I never got the hang of Sudoku, gave up on that pretty quickly.


----------



## DT

Clix Pix said:


> It DID seem hard, didn't it? Having arrived at line 6 without resolution,  I wrestled with the rearrangement of the letters and then all of a sudden they fell into place.   Whew!!!
> 
> And, no, I do not resort to Google.   I play with different combinations of the letters on a piece of paper after having tried getting as many letters as possible on the first two lines.  Today I bombed the third line altogether, not one letter.  Fortunately I was able to redeem myself by the end!




Underlined == Right, then why bother to play? 

I really like that you have to submit your guess, so I use the actual game board to knock around different combinations.


----------



## Clix Pix

I've got a couple of words with which I usually start out, in order to snag the vowels, and then try playing with words that contain other letters and that gives me something to go on.   And, yep, sometimes I use the actual game board to try out the words, too, rather than the piece of paper.  Sometimes I just stare at the board for a moment and suddenly the letters magically position themselves in the right places....


----------



## DT

Oh, I take hours sometimes, like I'll make a play or two, then just go back to doing something else since I tend to "background process" things.

Yeah, the opening word is a big part of it, if you choose a good one, even no letters is super helpful.


----------



## Clix Pix

I tell myself that this is just a fun thing, and if I bomb out altogether on the word, so be it;  I try not to spend a lot of time on it.    When I have gotten things wrong I'm usually chagrined at my mistakes, though, when I see what the actual word turns out to be.


----------



## Herdfan

Today was hard only because I had the last 4 and multiple options for the first letter.  I do not have the winning first letter in any of my initial words, so it took me 3 guesses to get the right one.


----------



## tobefirst

3/6 today after failing for the first time yesterday. That sucked, but I'm coming back stronger!


----------



## Clix Pix

I hate it when I totally bomb out on the word -- mortifying, isn't it?!  On the other hand I remind myself, "it's just a fun little game, just enjoy the daily challenge!"  You win some, you lose some....


----------



## DT

wut.


https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1488267678859079681/


----------



## Clix Pix

Just saw this news, too.   Well, darn!!!!  So how long will it be before the NYT puts this game behind a paywall???!!!!!   Just when everybody was really getting hooked on it.....

Can't blame the originator, though -- he had a good thing going and he might as well profit from it.


----------



## DT

I think the wife said it best:


----------



## Pumbaa

Another 3 before it gets paywalled, ad-infested and “Our European visitors are important to us yadda yadda unavailable yadda yadda”:ed.

Wordle 227 3/6


----------



## Herdfan

Clix Pix said:


> Can't blame the originator, though -- he had a good thing going and he might as well profit from it.




He could have simply sold ads in the white space.


----------



## Runs For Fun

DT said:


> wut.
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1488267678859079681/



I think that statement should carry an asterisk behind it. *for now

Calling it now, this will either be spammed with ads or paywalled.


----------



## DT

Used on of my our common starting words, one letter/wrong position, moved it an added a common combination with it, boom, second guess is 2 in position, 2 out, then is was simply going through the similar words.


Wordle 227 4/6


----------



## Herdfan

Finally back to a 3.

Wordle 227 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Almost made it in the fourth row, just one letter off....  Nailed it in the fifth row.   

Wordle 227 5/6


----------



## DT

Herdfan said:


> Finally back to a 3.
> 
> Wordle 227 3/6




Hahaha, what the heck was up with that 2nd guess


----------



## Herdfan

DT said:


> Hahaha, what the heck was up with that 2nd guess




I have two words I start with.  Gives me all 5 vowels and common consonants.  I am not playing on hard mode.


----------



## Clix Pix

I do that too;  always start off with a word which has most of the vowels, and then if need be I utilize the second word in the next one to pick up the other vowel(s) and some consonants.   This usually works pretty well.....


----------



## Herdfan

Clix Pix said:


> I do that too;  always start off with a word which has most of the vowels, and then if need be I utilize the second word in the next one to pick up the other vowel(s) and some consonants.   This usually works pretty well.....




ARISE
MOUNT


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 227 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Herdfan said:


> ARISE
> MOUNT



I've used ARISE a few times, but my favorite has been AISLE.....   Ah, hadn't thought about MOUNT!  That's a good one, too.   Thanks!   MIAOU is also another favorite and a couple of times just because I like them, I've used OLIVE....


----------



## Runs For Fun

ROATE is one I start with a lot.


----------



## DT

Standard starting word, one vowel position check, then it became clear, again, a few words with the same ending letters, so just going through the list:

Wordle 228 4/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Finally, my first 2!

Wordle 228 2/6




It was bound to happen sooner or later


----------



## DT

TBL said:


> Finally, my first 2!
> 
> Wordle 228 2/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was bound to happen sooner or later




My wife got in two as well, were you two collaborating?


----------



## Herdfan

Got it in 3, but my first two words had all the letters in the correct places.  Just had to put it together into one word.

Wordle 228 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Runs For Fun said:


> ROATE is one I start with a lot.



You've just enriched my vocabulary!  Thank you!  I'd never heard or seen that word before, so did a quick Google.


----------



## Clix Pix

Did better today than I'd done the last couple of times, so that was encouraging!

Wordle 228 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

LOL that word
Wordle 228 3/6


----------



## MarkusL

Herdfan said:


> ARISE
> MOUNT



I have been using BREAD and COUNT for a while, but I think I will change to ARISE. Still sticking with COUNT though. Somehow it seems easier to find the neighbors of C compared to M. But I guess it is also a matter of how often you actually get a hit on C or M.

Speaking of trying to cover as many vowels as possible, check out how many there are in the Icelandic spin-off Orðla. And they still only give us 6 tries!


----------



## Pumbaa

Not my word today either, but close. Happy to at least join the 2 club. 

Wordle 229 2/6


----------



## Herdfan

Again, had a string at it was just guesses at that point.

Also, 



Spoiler: This word is not in their dictionary



Shart



Wordle 229 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

I almost had it -- just guessed the wrong letter at the end!!   DANG!      I am going to start waiting until later in the day to do these things when I am more awake and alert.    I really am not a morning person.....



Wordle 229 X/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

So close on the fourth try. 
Wordle 229 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

In case the NYT eventually does something crappy you can get this








						Preserve and Play the Original Wordle for Decades with WordleForever
					

Update: It appears that WordleForever is only supported on iOS/iPadOS 15.4 at the moment, which are available as public betas. I was not aware of the fact that older versions of iOS/iPadOS had a bug in the Shortcuts app that prevented WordleForever from working properly. If you want to play with...




					www.macstories.net


----------



## tobefirst

I got 4 out of place letters on my first word and it still took me another 3 tries to get it.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Wordle 230 3/6

First time I’ve ever gotten all the letters right but in the wrong order


----------



## Herdfan

Wordle 230 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

That was a weird one.
Wordle 230 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Took me a while but I got there in the end:

Wordle 230 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Runs For Fun said:


> That was a weird one.
> Wordle 230 5/6



Tell me about it! As a non-native speaker I had to resort to “maybe this is a word, let’s go Wordle!” 

Wordle 230 5/6


----------



## Edd

Got that last letter wrong and the first four correct twice.


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 231 6/6


----------



## Edd

Third try today. How are you guys doing these colored square screenshots without letters? I’m using my iPhone on Safari to play.


----------



## Clix Pix

I've been using the version for people with color-blindness, although I'm not color-blind.  I just like the bright orange and blue colors better!   So far I've been doing Wordle on my computer rather than on the iPhone so when I have finished the game and the screen comes up with the final results, I then  click on "Share," to put in here.   This copies to the clipboard and then when I paste and share the image, it shows plain white squares for the letters that were incorrect altogether, bright blue for the letters that are part of the word but in the wrong position and bright orange for the correct letters in the correct spaces.


----------



## User.45

Consistently 4/6 though I had to look up what the words of the past 2 days mean.


----------



## Clix Pix

Some of the words definitely are not ones that we use every day, that's for sure!


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1489348487305125894/


----------



## Herdfan

Wordle 231 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

This distrubution rings a bell… 





Wordle 232 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Almost got it on the second try
Wordle 231 3/6


----------



## Herdfan

Wordle 232 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 232 6/6








It's fun, throwing letters at the wall and seeing what sticks and then at the last minute it all falls into place.....


----------



## Herdfan

Wordle 233 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 233 6/6








Probably would've gotten it a little earlier but I forgot that I had one of the letters!  As I was staring desperately at line 5, another wrong one, I suddenly noticed that oops, I'd been gypping myself of a letter.  Then everything fell right into place on the last line....


----------



## Deleted member 215

Eh it’s always disappointing when I have four letters right and am just running through guesses:

Wordle 233 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

First one I didn’t get, but I got really close on the last try
Wordle 233 X/6


----------



## DT

Back to Wordle 

Wordle 233 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Same first guess as usual, I’m stubborn, I will stick with it until it works out or I’m forced to quit playing.

Really happy with my second guess, though. Not the correct word, sure, but it paved way for a 3, couldn’t miss. 

Wordle 234 3/6


----------



## Herdfan

Today is hard.  I had to take a break.  Might be my first miss.

Edit: Got lucky

Wordle 234 6/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

That was close 
Wordle 234 6/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Well, I really messed that one up!  Totally blew it.....


----------



## DT

Wife and I both got it in 3, I used one of my common two starting words.

Wordle 234 3/6





There's some interesting flow between guesses sometimes, it's really the what-it's-not that helps.


----------



## Herdfan

Wordle 235 5/6


----------



## DT

Used same starting word as yesterday, determined the vowel combos, etc.  Move 3 could've been *this* or *that*, first move eliminated some of *that* so I went with *this* 


Wordle 235 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

I bombed out again.   Sigh....


----------



## Runs For Fun

That one was hard. Had to work it out on paper.
Wordle 235 6/6


----------



## Clix Pix

I failed, even trying to figure it out on paper -- whew, this one just zipped right on by me.....


----------



## Runs For Fun

Too many 5s and 6s lately but I got it 
Wordle 236 6/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Today was easier for me than yesterday:

Wordle 236 4/6


----------



## Alli

Wordle 236 3/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> Wordle 236 3/6



What do you have against ? Shame on you, the yellows must be feeling left out!


----------



## Pumbaa

Grmpf. Had all five letters identified after the third word (back on easy) and confidently entered the obviously correct word as the fourth. Fail.

My fourth and fifth words accurately  represent my solving experience today. 

Wordle 237 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Getting redirected to the game @ nytimes.com now. Seems like they managed to migrate the stats, but I had to turn off content blockers to get to the statistics/sharing and settings…


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> Getting redirected to the game @ nytimes.com now. Seems like they managed to migrate the stats, but I had to turn off content blockers to get to the statistics/sharing and settings…




The old domain is still up and running too:






						Wordle - A daily word game
					

Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. A new puzzle is available each day.




					www.powerlanguage.co.uk
				




Unless you're getting redirected from that?


----------



## DT

Oh yeah, and my results from this morning:

Wordle 237 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> The old domain is still up and running too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wordle - A daily word game
> 
> 
> Guess the hidden word in 6 tries. A new puzzle is available each day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.powerlanguage.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're getting redirected from that?



Yeah, getting redirected from that.


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> Yeah, getting redirected from that.




Oh yeah, it redirects on MacOS Safari, but not Chrome, and redirects on both on my iPhone and iPad.

Oh, maybe it's an existing account (i.e., cookie) with X number of plays, since opening it in a Chrome Incognito window also redirects.


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Oh yeah, it redirects on MacOS Safari, but not Chrome, and redirects on both on my iPhone and iPad.
> 
> Oh, maybe it's an existing account (i.e., cookie) with X number of plays, since opening it in a Chrome Incognito window also redirects.



 VIP warthog  Priority transfer. Just sayin’


----------



## tobefirst

I have a tab in Safari on iOS for Wordle that I haven't reloaded or navigated away from, so it appears I'm still on the original site. I wonder if it will ever refresh itself and forward to NYT.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Yep I got redirected too. Missed today’s though.
Wordle 237 X/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Thought I had sent this earlier, but apparently I didn't.

Huh, didn't seem to redirect for me, I was at the original UK site..... 

And I bombed out.  So close and yet so far from the answer!

Wordle 237 X/6


----------



## Edd

I wonder how long I’ll keep doing this. What’s the 238 mean in the score below?

Wordle 238 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Edd said:


> I wonder how long I’ll keep doing this. What’s the 238 mean in the score below?
> 
> Wordle 238 5/6



238th one. Tomorrow will be 239.

Wordle 238 4/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Ugh didn't get the last one. The first one I didn't get. And this one took 4.

*Spoiler*: Two "UL" words in a row, really?


----------



## Clix Pix

This was a toughie!  I wrestled with various combinations, wasted a line or two just trying to pull up another clue letter and then suddenly at the last line it hit me, I took a chance and voila!
Wordle 238 6/6


----------



## Pumbaa

TBL said:


> Ugh didn't get the last one. The first one I didn't get. And this one took 4.
> 
> *Spoiler*: Two "UL" words in a row, really?



Check out the thread linked below and find out how you can make spoilers as purdy and non-spoiling as my edit of the quote.









						How to hide spoilers
					

Searched the site and see no how-to on posting spoilers. Can someone fill me in?




					talkedabout.com


----------



## Runs For Fun

That was kind of a wild guess. I thought there’s no way that’s what it is. But that’s what it was!
Wordle 238 3/6


----------



## Thomas Veil

Frankly, today's kind of ticked me off. No way would I have thought of ultra. I was looking for a five letter _word_, not a prefix.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Agreed. I felt this word was too informal and probably the worst solution so far.


----------



## Pumbaa

Thomas Veil said:


> Frankly, today's kind of ticked me off. No way would I have thought of ultra. I was looking for a five letter _word_, not a prefix.






TBL said:


> Agreed. I felt this word was too informal and probably the worst solution so far.




You’re simply gonna love tomorrow’s (today’s) word then. 

Wordle 239 5/6


----------



## DT

** KABOOM **

Wordle 239 2/6


----------



## Edd

Damn, todays took me 6.  First time I've gotten the "Whew!".  I really felt that.


----------



## Clix Pix

Yay, I did the best today that I've done in a long time!

Wordle 239 4/6






Today was my first time doing it courtesy of NYT now, so I've been switched over.


----------



## DT

Clix Pix said:


> Yay, I did the best today that I've done in a long time!
> 
> Wordle 239 4/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was my first time doing it courtesy of NYT now, so I've been switched over.




Sweet. 


Yeah, I was officially redirected today too.


----------



## Runs For Fun

When you end up guessing everything wrong
Wordle 239 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Speaking of guessing everything wrong…

Well, on the bright side: Plenty of letters were eliminated! 

Wordle 240 4/6


----------



## Edd

I pulled a brain muscle. 

Wordle 240 5/6


----------



## DT

Quordle
					

Put your skills to the test and solve four Wordles at once! You have 9 guesses to solve all four words. A new Quordle available each day to solve.




					www.quordle.com


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Quordle
> 
> 
> Put your skills to the test and solve four Wordles at once! You have 9 guesses to solve all four words. A new Quordle available each day to solve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.quordle.com



That was … different, yet similar. And a bit creepy. 

Daily Quordle #21


quordle.com


----------



## DT

Daily Quordle #21


quordle.com


----------



## DT

Oh, and back to regularly scheduled programming 


Wordle 240 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Well, that was challenging!        So much depends on what letters pop up early in the game....

Wordle 240 6/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

That started off horribly but I managed to get it 
Wordle 240 6/6


----------



## Edd

For the love of god, I keep barely getting it. 

Wordle 241 6/6


----------



## DT




----------



## DT

So the wife and I had two different solutions this morning, like they sort of sounded the same up to a point and then diverged, mine was definitely the easier of the two, if you get the other one ... good luck. 

Wordle 241 4/6


----------



## tobefirst

I switched over this morning midway through the original site's puzzle. I had two guesses left and three letters in the right spot, but was having trouble coming up with what it could be. That's when my wife told me they were different today and, since all of my family is on the new site, I figured I'd take advantage of my trouble to switch over. @DT, mind sharing via PM what the original site's puzzle was?


----------



## DT

tobefirst said:


> I switched over this morning midway through the original site's puzzle. I had two guesses left and three letters in the right spot, but was having trouble coming up with what it could be. That's when my wife told me they were different today and, since all of my family is on the new site, I figured I'd take advantage of my trouble to switch over. @DT, mind sharing via PM what the original site's puzzle was?







Spoiler: 241 Wordle Solutions!



So mine was AROMA, which turned out to be easy due to my initial word/vowels (PIANO), and two guesses of position elimination.

The wife got AGORA, which I wasn't even familiar with as a stand-alone word, I'm only familiar with it as a root for a word like agoraphobia.  She was still working on it, messaged me, said, "A in position 1 and 5",and I was like yes, not realizing her word was actually different 

FWIW, here's how mine went:


----------



## Clix Pix

I wrestled with this one for a while, went and refreshed my mug of coffee, came back, looked at it again and voila, the word came to me.    I hadn't known about the possibility of two different solutions -- yikes!    Now I'll look at DT's spoiler, see what the alternate word was.....

Wordle 241 6/6









Huh, I never would've gotten that alternate word!  DT's and mine are the same.   Took me a bit longer, though, more lines. Great minds think alike and all that....  LOL!


----------



## Runs For Fun

Much better than the last few!
Wordle 241 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

How are you guys still accessing the original site? I’m always redirected.


----------



## tobefirst

Thanks, @DT. I NEVER would have gotten the alternate and would have been slightly upset about it being a word I wasn't at all familiar with. 

Related: I listened to a podcast with the creator of Wordle, and he said he started with a full list of 15,000 5-letter English words and created a "game" for a bored friend where a word would display and she would say whether or not she'd ever heard of that word before. After some final finessing, he ended up with a list of 2,500 words for the game to choose from.


----------



## tobefirst

Runs For Fun said:


> How are you guys still accessing the original site? I’m always redirected.



I had a tab in iOS safari that was dedicated to Wordle. I never left the site or refreshed or anything, and because of the way the game/webpage was coded, it never reloaded to launch a new game. I only got pushed over to the NYT site when I manually refreshed the website. As such, I'll never be able to access the original game again, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Clix Pix

Yes, I was automatically redirected to the NYT site yesterday and again today because I had the bookmark set for the original UK site.  

So far there has been only one word which I didn't recognize when it was shown to be the winning one, and I did a quick google to get the definition.


----------



## Herdfan

Today was hard.  Hard to break out the pencil and paper.

Wordle 241 5/6


----------



## Alli

Wordle 241 3/6


----------



## Edd

I’m on a roll with barely getting it.

Wordle 242 6/6


----------



## DT

3rd guess was the check for the 5th vowel option, and whether it was a combo. 


Wordle 242 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Made a stupid mistake on try 4
Wordle 242 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

I'm refining my strategy a bit and I think it'll pay off! 

Wordle 242 5/6


----------



## Zoidberg

Runs For Fun said:


> How are you guys still accessing the original site? I’m always redirected.



I downloaded the Wordle page as a webarchive file. Lmk if you want it.

You can also play previous words here:




__





						Word Guess – Metzger Media Games
					

Have you ever finished your Wordle puzzle and wished you could play more? Here you can play past Wordle puzzles from earlier days.




					metzger.media


----------



## Pumbaa

Phew. With a touch of ridiculous. 

Wordle 243 6/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 243 4/6


----------



## Edd

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1494204831308947460/


----------



## Clix Pix

Today's was easy!!!    My new strategy -- working with different "starter" words now --  is paying off nicely.

Wordle 243 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Looks like I’m not the only one that had this problem LOL. I came very close on the last try though.
Wordle 243 X/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Ah, so that’s what caused Agoragate…









						"Pussy", "pupal" and "agora" among words removed from Wordle after move to New York Times | Boing Boing
					

Wordle’s old home at powerlanguage.co.uk/wordle/ now redirects to nytimes.com/games/wordle/index.html, its perch after the Old Gray Lady bought the New Gray Game. The design is a little diffe…




					boingboing.net


----------



## Deleted member 215

Don’t laugh at my third guess 

Wordle 244 5/6







I really  “dodged” a bullet..


----------



## Pumbaa

TBL said:


> Don’t laugh at my third guess



If you hadn’t mentioned it I would just have assumed that it was intentional in order to conveniently eliminate some extra letters.

Now that you did mention it, however:


----------



## Deleted member 215

I mean I did end up eliminating some important letters with that guess, but I have a strict policy of never abandoning a green letter, no matter what. That's just my personal strategy.


----------



## Pumbaa

TBL said:


> I mean I did end up eliminating some important letters with that guess, but I have a strict policy of never abandoning a green letter, no matter what. That's just my personal strategy.



Enable “Hard Mode” to have the game enforce that for you (if you feel the same way about yellow letters).


----------



## Clix Pix

Really did well today!    (oops, actually forgot to hit the "post" button earlier!)

Wordle 244 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Well that was interesting 
Wordle 244 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Dammit! I had the correct word in my mind but foolishly thought “no, it is not that, let me try these other words instead”. 

Wordle 245 5/6


----------



## fischersd

My boss prodded me on this new addiction yesterday, so tried my first one today.

Wordle 244 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Any other morning people here? . (west coast)

Wordle 245 4/6


----------



## DT

3rd guess saved me ...


Wordle 245 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 245 4/6






Best I’ve done in awhile.


----------



## Runs For Fun

WTF was this word? I’ve never heard it in my life. They’ll eliminate easier words but leave this one  
Wordle 245 X/6


----------



## Edd

Runs For Fun said:


> WTF was this word?
> Wordle 245 X/6





Spoiler



Dodge


.

It doesn’t tell you if you dont get it?


----------



## Runs For Fun

Edd said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge
> 
> 
> .
> 
> It doesn’t tell you if you dont get it?



See my edit. I made that statement less ambiguous. That one was an old one by the way.


----------



## Pumbaa

Nope.
Alright!
OK, I can do this! Three! Nope.
Maybe this for a four...? Nope.
Any letters left? How about this, it’s a word. w00t!

Wordle 246 5/6


----------



## Edd

Runs For Fun said:


> See my edit. I made that statement less ambiguous. That one was an old one by the way.



The word I hid with spoiler is the one I had today. You had something different?

edit: I recant my post, I’m losing it. My wife just reminded me of what it was.


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 245 6/6


----------



## Edd

Stared at this for a long time. 
Wordle 246 4/6


----------



## User.45

Wordle 246 5/6







Interesting to infer others' strategies based on the patterns of green. English only has 5 vovels, so I use the first 2 words to identify all of those in the word. Next, based on the vovels, I try to figure out 1 or 2 consonants (usually attempt 3). By attempt 4 or 5 I have enough data to solve. If there one letter is used twice in the word I tend to have to go to 5 or 6 attempts. 

Gives me higher number of attempts thus far 100% success rate.


----------



## Clix Pix

My starter word indeed has four vowels and then on the next line I use a word which has the remaining vowel plus several consonants which are frequently used, and that works out well, until, yes, I get tripped up by a letter used twice in the winning word.   Takes me longer then!     Today's word I had to think about even when I had good clues.....

Wordle 246 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

When you think it can’t possibly be that word, it’s that word  
Wordle 246 4/6


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The frustration of reaching for a yellow post it with a (long and growing daily) neatly printed (hand-written) list of five letter words, only to find that you have - inadvertently - reached for a yellow post it with a neatly printed (hand-written) shopping list which reads (among other things) "garlic" (yes, six letters, I know, I know), "sushi", "fruit", "onion", "curry", "lemon", and - by the time you had reached "aubergines" and "courgettes" and "tomatoes" and "blood oranges" - which are not the words you seek - hissing (quietly, even though you live, toute seule), "damn" (yes, a four letter word, I know), when you do so.


----------



## Pumbaa

Finally some fun with yellow letters again, yay!

Sticking to hard mode strategies most days for entertainment purposes so early greens can be quite limiting.

Wordle 247 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Not nearly as successful today:

Wordle 247 6/6


----------



## DT

Up until my 4th guess, which was the actual solution, it wasn't looking good, though after guess 3 I had eliminated quite a few possible options.

Wordle 247 4/6


----------



## DT

Hahaha, I had the WHERE DOES THIS F-ING <SOME_LETTER> GO???


----------



## Clix Pix

Yep, I was getting a little frustrated but then suddenly I took a chance on a word -- and it was right!!!

Wordle 247 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Scepticalscribe said:


> The frustration of reaching for a yellow post it with a (long and growing daily) neatly printed (hand-written) list of five letter words, only to find that you have - inadvertently - reached for a yellow post it with a neatly printed (hand-written) shopping list which reads (among other things) "garlic" (yes, six letters, I know, I know), "sushi", "fruit", "onion", "curry", "lemon", and - by the time you had reached "aubergines" and "courgettes" and "tomatoes" and "blood oranges" - which are not the words you seek - hissing (quietly, even though you live, toute seule), "damn" (yes, a four letter word, I know), when you do so.




In the beginning I made a list of five-letter words, then eventually discarded that idea, but I still catch myself thinking of something and then, oh -- "that's a five-letter word!"  LOL!     Instead I developed a specific strategy with the vowels, getting them front-and-center first, and then a second word with the one vowel I hadn't included in the first word, creating a word with primarily consonants, and that helps a lot, but unless letters fall just right and in abundance, I still need to get creative for the third line to begin figuring out into which spaces the letters go to form the correct word. 

Sometimes I can do it easily without the piece of paper but other times I need to grab a piece of paper and start playing with the letters and arrangement.  Usually I'm already at the fourth or fifth line when I'm doing this.   Sometimes I just stare at the computer, willing the word to magically come into my mind....or my fingers.   Occasionally it actually does!


----------



## Pumbaa

Another green day, but it worked out pretty nicely.

Wordle 248 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Close one
Wordle 247 6/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Runs For Fun said:


> Close one
> Wordle 247 6/6



I love the incremental progress! Each guess gave something tangible, not just eliminated stuff.


----------



## fischersd

DT said:


> Hahaha, I had the WHERE DOES THIS F-ING <SOME_LETTER> GO???



It's right next to the <Any Key> on your keyboard.


----------



## fischersd

A little better again today...

Wordle 248 4/6


----------



## DT

My vowel elimination was a bit of a head scratcher, but then made it sort of obvious (given the other letter in/out of play):

Wordle 248 5/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Wordle 248 2/6




Sometimes this common first guess I use pays off.


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 248 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

I was stumped until I checked a notification then came back and it smacked me in the face. Sometimes a break helps!
Wordle 248 5/6


----------



## Edd

My wife is beating me too often. Not good for the ego. 

Wordle 248 4/6






Does anyone else punch in a word with letters that have already been ruled out in order to make a bit of progress?


----------



## Clix Pix

Yep, I do that a lot!  If I want to see if I can pull out a couple more working letters I'll come up with a word which I am pretty sure won't be the winner and usually does repeat some letters I've already tried and which are ruled out.   That's annoying, and wasteful, BUT....   If I manage to get at least one new working letter out of that word, though, I'm happy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> In the beginning I made a list of five-letter words, then eventually discarded that idea, but I still catch myself thinking of something and then, oh -- "that's a five-letter word!"  LOL!     Instead I developed a specific strategy with the vowels, getting them front-and-center first, and then a second word with the one vowel I hadn't included in the first word, creating a word with primarily consonants, and that helps a lot, but unless letters fall just right and in abundance, I still need to get creative for the third line to begin figuring out into which spaces the letters go to form the correct word.
> 
> Sometimes I can do it easily without the piece of paper but other times I need to grab a piece of paper and start playing with the letters and arrangement.  Usually I'm already at the fourth or fifth line when I'm doing this.   Sometimes I just stare at the computer, willing the word to magically come into my mind....or my fingers.   Occasionally it actually does!



Terrific post, and thankk you for it.

Actually, over the past week or so, I have stumbled into, evolved, or developed something approximating to your method, though I still consult my (ever growing, but slower) neatly printed, hand-written list of five letter words.


----------



## fischersd

Heh...was beginning to think it was going to take 6 again 

Wordle 249 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 249 5/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

It always kinda sucks when you get no yellows:

Wordle 249 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

I hate when this happens 
Wordle 249 6/6


----------



## DT

Runs For Fun said:


> I hate when this happens
> Wordle 249 6/6




I almost had the same thing:

Wordle 249 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Double yellow, w00t!

Wordle 249 5/6


----------



## Edd

Let’s talk starter words (not sure if this has been addressed). 

I go with “diary” a lot. “Reach” or “shape” is good. 

Someone just told me he uses “noise” every time.


----------



## Pumbaa

Another annoyingly green day (hard mode strategy), did not expect the third guess to work out but here we are… Not complaining! 

I am stubbornly sticking to my starter word despite it not being statistically optimal. Using for example “raise” instead would be a wiser decision (but less fun so frak it).

Wordle 250 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

My starter word is filled with vowels:  "adieu".    Once I've seen what pops up there I move to the second line and put in my current favorite second word, "ghost."   That takes care of the remaining vowel and also a few consonants.   Sometimes that is still not enough, though, and when that happens I throw in "crank" on the third line.   By then I should have a sufficient number of letters with which to start trying for the actual winning word.  

I have fun playing with this and try to remind myself that it's not a sign of total failure if I don't manage to guess the winning word at all, which of course has happened a few times since I've been playing Wordle....


----------



## Runs For Fun

This is getting ridiculous LOL 
Wordle 250 6/6


----------



## Edd

Sweet

Wordle 250 3/6


----------



## DT

Oh, FU wordle, that's not even ... well, I got it, because it was obvious at the 4th guess even though (see spoiler ...)

Wordle 250 4/6








Spoiler



Really?  A slang word?

Bloke is a slang term for a common man in the United Kingdom, Ireland, Australia, New Zealand and South Africa. The earliest known usage is from the early 19th century, when it was recorded as a London slang term.
Wikipedia


----------



## Clix Pix

My brain wasn't quite in gear yet when I attempted this but in the end the solution came to me.....  But, yeah, I was a little disconcerted, too.  

Wordle 250 6/6


----------



## DT

Scepticalscribe said:


> Actually, over the past week or so, I have stumbled into, evolved, or developed something approximating to your method, though I still consult my (ever growing, but slower) neatly printed, hand-written list of five letter words.




Are you playing (daily) or just making lists[?]  If the former, you should post results here.


----------



## Deleted member 215

My most common starter words: train, stain, stale, later, route, crane


----------



## fischersd

Damn, I never use that word...

Wordle 250 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Haunted by greens yet again.

Third guess semi-wasted, a word that probably is not in the list of valid solutions, just in the list of valid words. It eliminated three letters, though, so file as a win.

Wordle 251 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Another tough one...(yeah, kinda wasted my second guess)

Wordle 251 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

I totally bombed out on this one -- Grrrrr!    My first word brought out two letters but then I couldn't grab any other letters until I finally got a key one -- at the end, when it was too late.   Sigh.....

Wordle 251 X/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 251 5/6


----------



## DT

Clix Pix said:


> My starter word is filled with vowels:  "adieu".    Once I've seen what pops up there I move to the second line and put in my current favorite second word, "ghost."   That takes care of the remaining vowel and also a few consonants.   Sometimes that is still not enough, though, and when that happens I throw in "crank" on the third line.   By then I should have a sufficient number of letters with which to start trying for the actual winning word.




Ahh.

I always work from existing letters (I think maybe one time I've tossed in a totally fresh word/letters, and on the occasions my first word is a total bust).  If they're valid but wrong position I move them (or use them in their position if correct) while also introducing new vowel(s), and/or doing some vowel/consonant pairing validation/elimination (like IE, OU, CH, TH, NG, etc ...)

Like my solve above, started with one of my two standard words.  Left the correct position letter, moved the other to a new position while also adding another vowel to check and a couple of good, common consonants.  No new letters, so I moved the wrong position letter again, and once again, validated the final vowel plus two more consonants.

Now after guess #3,  I've got two positioned, I know the vowel(s), and I know which common consonants it's not, and I have a two letter suffix pattern that massively limits the result set.


----------



## Edd

Wordle 251 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Ugh
Wordle 251 X/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Runs For Fun said:


> Ugh
> Wordle 251 X/6



I’m kinda impressed!


----------



## Pumbaa

More green. Again. The color of sustainability. Well, it got the job done, that’s a win! 

Wordle 252 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Sometimes you just have to wonder about people.   On another site (_NOT_ MR) first a couple of people jumped into the Wordle thread there and proceeded to provide screen shots of how they'd played on a particular day (the current day for that puzzle) and what their results were.....including, of course, the actual winning word.   That didn't go over well, needless to say,  and several of us gently chastised them for that.   One woman managed to figure out how to do the sharing of her results correctly.....but we noticed immediately that the number of the game wasn't right at all, it was some low number (14 or 15), rather than around where we are now (250's).  Someone asked her about it and oh, yeah, she was playing in the archived Wordle.  DUH..... She was asked to please just share the results only from the current day as the rest of us were doing.  Much of the fun of this is round the group thing, that we're all playing the same puzzle on the same day and sharing our results, good or bad. 

Now this same woman has cross-examined me on the way I played the game and why I did this and that and not this or that or some other approach....   I politely responded that this IS just a game and I take it lightly and enjoy playing it for a few minutes each day and that's it.  I'm not out to win any prizes,  IMHO it really isn't appropriate for anyone to cross-examine or critique someone else on how they happen to play the game and the results that they get.  It's just a game!

Some days I'm going to do really well, other days, not quite so well but still get the winning word in the end, and on some rare occasions may just bomb out altogether, but, hey, that's fine with me.   I enjoy playing it and am not trying to impress anyone.  It's just a game.....


----------



## fischersd

Got lucky today.

Wordle 252 4/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 252 4/6









Spoiler



My P was all over the board 

Pos 1, nope, 4, nada, maybe 5?  Bzzzt, wrong.


----------



## Clix Pix

Almost didn't make it but a last-minute gamble paid off:

Wordle 252 6/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Much better than my last few!
Wordle 252 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Damn!  Down to the wire today!

Wordle 253 6/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Got to hang out with some long-lost yellow friends today. Nice!

Wordle 253 4/6


----------



## Arkitect

First time I have played… 
Well, hopefully I'll get better at it.

Wordle 253 5/6


----------



## DT

Arkitect said:


> First time I have played…
> Well, hopefully I'll get better at it.




There's a few thing I've noted that have helped me.  The words tend to be pretty common (a few outliers here and there), they're AFAIK, never plurals versions of 4 letter words (ex: gears), there are occasionally repeated letters, and that's not really indicated, i.e., if you have an A in the wrong position and it's yellow, that might still mean you've got two As in the solution.  There was a recent word with only 3 unique letters    I try to make every guess introduce as many new letters as possible while using proper position and moving valid but wrong position letters.

The biggest thing is recognizing the possible (or impossible) letter patterns, like for example, if you've got this (where V = Vowel and C = Consonant and * = placeholder)

* V * * * that's probably a word with this pattern, * V * V *, if you've got a vowel in position 3, * * V * *, that's probably indicative of either a vowel combo like AU, EA, etc., or, a consonant prefix/suffix, like a CR, NG, TH or CH, and those are informed by the vowels you've eliminated, if you only have A in play, in position 3 (with E,I,O,U eliminated), or only a single vowel in position 2 or 4, probably means a dupe vowel.


----------



## Arkitect

DT said:


> There's a few thing I've noted that have helped me.  The words tend to be pretty common (a few outliers here and there), they're AFAIK, never plurals versions of 4 letter words (ex: gears), there are occasionally repeated letters, and that's not really indicated, i.e., if you have an A in the wrong position and it's yellow, that might still mean you've got two As in the solution.  There was a recent word with only 3 unique letters    I try to make every guess introduce as many new letters as possible while using proper position and moving valid but wrong position letters.
> 
> The biggest thing is recognizing the possible (or impossible) letter patterns, like for example, if you've got this (where V = Vowel and C = Consonant and * = placeholder)
> 
> * V * * * that's probably a word with this pattern, * V * V *, if you've got a vowel in position 3, * * V * *, that's probably indicative of either a vowel combo like AU, EA, etc., or, a consonant prefix/suffix, like a CR, NG, TH or CH, and those are informed by the vowels you've eliminated, if you only have A in play, in position 3 (with E,I,O,U eliminated), or only a single vowel in position 2 or 4, probably means a dupe vowel.



It was interesting how it worked.
The first line I just put in a word.
Second line I started getting it.
When I got to 5th line it was… _"of course! It's obvious!"_ 

Trying again tomorrow…

Edit: Luckily only one word per day.


----------



## Clix Pix

This was one where my strategy really paid off:

Wordle 253 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Don’t know why this one got me. I started just trying random words to eliminate more letters. I almost gave up then I saw it 
Wordle 253 6/6


----------



## Arkitect

Wordle 254 4/6






Inspired guesswork wins the day!


----------



## fischersd

Got lucky today...

Wordle 254 4/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 254 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

So it is a 4-day today?

Wordle 254 4/6


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> So it is a 4-day today?
> 
> Wordle 254 4/6




My 3rd guess was very fortunate in that it pretty much provided the solve (my 4th guess).  I moved a vowel to pos 3, then assumed a CCVCC pattern


----------



## Deleted member 215

Wordle 254 3/6





Probably the weirdest pattern I’ve gotten so far.


----------



## Pumbaa

TBL said:


> Wordle 254 3/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the weirdest pattern I’ve gotten so far.



Hey, it was supposed to be a 4-day! Shame on you! 

I guess we can make an exception in this instance, given the entertaining pattern. Just this once.


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 254 4/6







Yep, a four-liner for me today as well, because my first guess at the correct word was off by one danged letter!


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wrong guesses again 
Wordle 254 6/6


----------



## DT

Runs For Fun said:


> Wrong guesses again
> Wordle 254 6/6







Spoiler



I was like, "If this turns out to be CHODE ..."



(I had actually already eliminated D with my 1st guess)


----------



## Runs For Fun

DT said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was like, "If this turns out to be CHODE ..."
> 
> 
> 
> (I had actually already eliminated D with my 1st guess)



Haha that was one of my guesses and I’m like there’s no way but watch it be that.


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was like, "If this turns out to be CHODE ..."
> 
> 
> 
> (I had actually already eliminated *the* D with my 1st guess)



FTFY


----------



## Clix Pix

Had to look up that word mentioned in the spoiler.....  Oh, my.....


----------



## Pumbaa

Clix Pix said:


> Had to look up that word mentioned in the spoiler.....  Oh, my.....



Not a word you expected to add to your vocabulary thanks to Wordle, I take it?


----------



## Clix Pix

Oh, happy to have a new word added to my vocabulary.....doubt that I'll use it in public, though!


----------



## Edd

4 it is, I guess. 
Wordle 254 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Another case of considering the correct word early on but going “naaah, can’t be that”.

Wordle 255 5/6


----------



## Arkitect

Wordle 255 4/6






I wouldn't say it was the only word I could think of in line 4, but it was not a complete guess this time.


----------



## fischersd

Down to the wire again...

Wordle 255 6/6


----------



## Edd

Getting that last letter immediately wasn’t helpful obviously. 

Wordle 255 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

This was another it can’t possibly be that word but it was that word. Almost didn’t want to guess it.
Wordle 255 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

This one required some thinking and guessing!

Wordle 255 5/6


----------



## Arkitect

F*** Yeah! 

Wordle 256 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Meh...

Wordle 256 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Arkitect said:


> F*** Yeah!
> 
> Wordle 256 3/6






fischersd said:


> Meh...
> 
> Wordle 256 5/6




I guess that makes this “F*** Meh…”?

Wordle 256 4/6


----------



## DT

I had a shockingly quick solve today, this is one of the few times it was way less iterative, and just an outright "lucky" guess 


Wordle 256 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

I had most of the letters, it just took time to rearrange them properly!

Wordle 256 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Clix Pix said:


> I had most of the letters, it just took time to rearrange them properly!
> 
> Wordle 256 5/6



Similar thing here
Wordle 256 4/6


----------



## Edd

Take that wife!

Wordle 256 2/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Happy with a three. Wouldn’t want to alienate potential wives with a two.

Wordle 257 3/6


----------



## Arkitect

Rats! Next time I'll trust my gut instinct.

Wordle 257 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 257 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Damn, you're all early risers today! 

Wordle 257 5/6


----------



## DT

fischersd said:


> Damn, you're all early risers today!




We get up at ~6a, but I save Wordling till after 8a ... 


Wordle 257 4/6






This one was pretty easy from my starting word, just an incremental sort of "discovery" once I got the vowel pattern (and then the first letter)


----------



## Arkitect

> Damn, you're all early risers today!
> 
> Wordle 257 5/6






DT said:


> We get up at ~6a, but I save Wordling till after 8a ...
> 
> 
> Wordle 257 4/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was pretty easy from my starting word, just an incremental sort of "discovery" once I got the vowel pattern (and then the first letter)




I have developed a habit of completing the _Wordle du jour_ over my first mug of coffee…  Around about 8:00am.


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> We get up at ~6a, but I save Wordling till after 8a ...



And some of us have a timezone advantage. (insert crazy evil grunts)



DT said:


> This one was pretty easy from my starting word, just an incremental sort of "discovery" once I got the vowel pattern (and then the first letter)



Love it! That’s like my second or third favorite outcome, incremental discovery of greens and yellows, up there with going from more or less nothing to boooom identifying the solution by having eliminated so many letters already.

Number one will be that game in 2025 when my starting word finally is _the one_! Special case and zero skill, sure, but I’ll take it.

Worst outcome is having three or four greens  early on and plenty of candidates. Not fun. I hate having to “waste” like three four guesses due to limited discovery options. No, still not switching to easy strategies, I’d rather keep complaining!


----------



## Clix Pix

fischersd said:


> Damn, you're all early risers today!
> 
> Wordle 257 5/6





This was waaaay earlier than I customarily get up and/or am on the computer!  Had a plumber coming this morning to fix one of my toilets and was given a four-hour window (8:00 AM - 12:00 Noon) during which he would appear so I had to be up, showered, dressed and ready for his arrival at any time after 8:00.    He actually showed up about 8:45 AM or so, so my arising early was worth it!


----------



## Pumbaa

Steady incremental and green. Piece of cake. Or maybe word salad?

Wordle 258 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Did good today 
Wordle 257 4/6


----------



## Arkitect

Wordle 258 4/6


----------



## fischersd

A little better today...

Wordle 258 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 258 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

An easy one for me today:

Wordle 258 3/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 258 3/6


----------



## Pumbaa

This game was annoying as ****



Wordle 259 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 258 5/6









Pumbaa said:


> This game was annoying as ****
> 
> 
> 
> Wordle 259 4/6



I know that feeling all too well


----------



## Pumbaa

Runs For Fun said:


> I know that feeling all too well



My condolences. 

I wish you good fortune in the wars, eh, words to come.


----------



## Arkitect

Oof...
That was close.

Wordle 259 5/6


----------



## Edd

Had two letters placed right on the first guess but didn’t help enough. 

Wordle 259 4/6


----------



## DT

Had a "wasted" guess though it did help a touch ...


Wordle 259 5/6


----------



## DT

Hahaha, I don't mind saying that both the wife and I were helped (possible subliminally) by Bob's Burgers ...


----------



## fischersd

Stubborn letters today  

Wordle 259 4/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

What the actual fuck just happened? 

Wordle 259 2/6






Spoiler



What happened is that BRINE is a frequent guess I use to eliminate common letters. It only figured that some day it would be the solution.


----------



## Edd

TBL said:


> What the actual fuck just happened?
> 
> Wordle 259 2/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What happened is that BRINE is a frequent guess I use to eliminate common letters. It only figured that some day it would be the solution.



Good starter word, I like it.


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 259 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Well that was interesting 
Wordle 259 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Runs For Fun said:


> Well that was interesting
> Wordle 259 5/6



Beautiful progress! Just off by one from a really pretty triangle. 

To commemorate the almost triangle I made an almost jeep today. Hope you like it!

Wordle 260 3/6


----------



## Edd

Started grim. 

Wordle 260 4/6


----------



## Arkitect

Wordle 260 3/6

It didn't start out well.


----------



## Arkitect

Edd said:


> Edd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Started grim.
Click to expand...


Same here — First line… _Nul Points!_


----------



## fischersd

Was looking really bleak for a bit there!!!

Wordle 260 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

fischersd said:


> Was looking really bleak for a bit there!!!
> 
> Wordle 260 4/6



When that happens I’m simultaneously disappointed and thrilled. I mean, eliminating ten letters using just two guesses is awesome!


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 260 4/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 260 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

No idea what I was smoking for the second guess, was not the word I was thinking about but apparently it was valid. Looked it up afterwards so now I know one word more than a few minutes ago. 

Wordle 261 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Probably should have gotten it in 4
Wordle 260 5/6


----------



## Arkitect

Wordle 261 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 261 4/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 261 2/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

DT said:


> Wordle 261 2/6



Similar 
Wordle 261 2/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 261 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 261 3/6


----------



## Edd

Clix Pix said:


> Wordle 261 3/6



How come your colors are different?


----------



## Pumbaa

Edd said:


> How come your colors are different?



Settings, High Contrast Mode. 
“For improved color vision”


----------



## Clix Pix

Edd said:


> How come your colors are different?



I'm using the High Contrast mode, not because I actually need it -- my color vision is fine--  but because I just like the orange color!


----------



## Pumbaa

Wordle 262 5/6


----------



## Arkitect

Oh good god!

Wordle 262 5/6







I thought I'd nailed it!


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 262 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

I wasted a whole line trying another word to hopefully retrieve more letters but that didn't work.  Fortunately a thought occurred to me and I took a chance....

Wordle 262 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 262 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 262 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

I have to admire the symmetry, looks great!

Wordle 263 3/6


----------



## Arkitect

4th time lucky seems to be my thing…

Wordle 263 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 263 3/6


----------



## fischersd

...

Wordle 263 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 263 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

That was kind of bad considering I got 4 letters on the first guess  
Wordle 263 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Interesting 








						Wordle cheating is at all-time high, study shows. Where do the worst offenders live?
					

A new study shows that cheating while playing Wordle has become more prevalent since The New York Times’ takeover.




					www.seattletimes.com
				




Who TF cheats at Wordle?


----------



## DT

WeeeoOOoooo ....

Wordle 263 3/6


----------



## DT

Runs For Fun said:


> Interesting
> 
> Who TF cheats at Wordle?




A CHEAT or a PHONY ...


----------



## DT

Runs For Fun said:


> That was kind of bad considering I got 4 letters on the first guess
> Wordle 263 4/6




I got 4 (out of position letters) the other day on my first guess, and I was like, OK, this will be easy and it took me like 5 guesses!


----------



## Pumbaa

I do love incremental progress like this. Sure, getting all greens ASAP is good and all, but the hunt, piecing everything together, yummie! A 5 or 6 can be so much more rewarding than a lucky 2. 

Wordle 264 4/6


----------



## Arkitect

Line two had all the clues. 
But it wasn't the word I was thinking of — I mean what _else_ could it be?

Thinking with my heart again, not my brain. Nothing new there… 

Wordle 264 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 264 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

This one was a toughie....spent some time with pen and paper trying to make sense of the three letters I had to work with.   Tried this-and-that and then suddenly a word came to mind, and, surprise,  it was the right one!

Wordle 264 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Steady progress 
Wordle 264 5/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 264 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Grmbl. 

Wordle 265 2/6


----------



## Arkitect

The answer was right in front of me. 
Can. Not. Believe. It.

Wordle 265 4/6


----------



## Edd

Quick turnaround. 

Wordle 265 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Well, that was frustrating!!!

Wordle 265 6/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 265 4/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

What a disaster:

Wordle 265 X/6


----------



## DT

Yeah, I had the same pattern as other folks, where I (we) got to most of the solve, then had to determine that first letter:

Wordle 265 5/6








Fortunately, I had eliminated a couple of options in the first 3 guesses.


----------



## DT

The wife today used an elimination word on her 4th guess that removed 3 possible words - very slick:

Wordle 265 5/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

I should’ve thought of that  I just didn’t realize how many words that pattern


----------



## DT

TBL said:


> I should’ve thought of that  I just didn’t realize how many words that pattern








Spoiler



Yeah, she used BLIMP ...

Which eliminated:

LATCH
BATCH
MATCH
PATCH


----------



## Clix Pix

That was smart!   I lucked out on picking the right word the first time, but, yeah, the choices could easily trip people up!


----------



## Pumbaa

Twice as many guesses as yesterday, boo! 

Pretty happy with my second and third guess. The fourth (and correct) one was okay as well but the incorrect ones were nicer.

Wordle 266 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

There’s too many possibilities lol. Luckily I got it
Wordle 265 6/6


----------



## Edd

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1502068922933460993/


----------



## Arkitect

Wordle 266 3/6


----------



## Edd

Getting a lot of 3s lately which is right where I want to be. Anything better is luck, although fun to get. 

Wordle 266 3/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 266 4/6


----------



## sgtaylor5




----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 266 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Darn it, should have gotten it in three. What was I thinking? 

Wordle 267 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Had me stumped for a while
Wordle 266 5/6


----------



## Arkitect

Wordle 267 4/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 267 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Had a bit of a struggle getting the important letters in the right positions but then suddenly the penny dropped.   Had a bit of a chuckle when I saw what the correct word is....

Wordle 267 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Ugh...

Wordle 266 5/6


----------



## Edd

Didn’t like that. 

Wordle 267 6/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 267 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Embarrassing! Apparently hadn’t actually re-enabled hard mode and made a slightly illegal clumsy third guess. Not that I think that anyone would have called me out on it if I hadn’t said anything… 

Wordle 268 4/6


----------



## Arkitect

Seems when it comes down to choosing between two words, I always go for the wrong one first.

Wordle 268 3/6


----------



## Edd

Arkitect said:


> Seems when it comes down to choosing between two words, I always go for the wrong one first.
> 
> Wordle 268 3/6



You did great, this was torture for me. 

Wordle 268 6/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Edd said:


> You did great, this was torture for me.
> 
> Wordle 268 6/6



Come on, surely six guesses must be twice as fun as three guesses!


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 268 4/6


----------



## DT

I had one of those "no letters" first guesses (used one of my standard 3 opening words)

Then it seemed like I had a bunch of options at guess 3, I was getting a little concerned about eliminating some words, so for my 4th guess, it didn't contain all my letters, 3 of the 4 I knew, but it helped a bunch.

Wordle 268 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 268 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 268 3/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Naming this masterpiece “Grassy hill on a sunny night”.

Wordle 269 5/6


----------



## Arkitect

Wordle 269 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 269 5/6


----------



## fischersd

A little better

Wordle 269 3/6


----------



## DT

Got into one of those knowing the first or last few letters, then running through guesses ... whew!

Wordle 269 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 269 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 269 4/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

That. Is. How. You. Do. It. 

Wordle 269 2/6


----------



## Arkitect

*Bangs head on table*

Wordle 270 6/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Another brainfarty day, but I thoroughly enjoyed a yellow game. Woo-hoo!

Wordle 270 5/6









Arkitect said:


> *Bangs head on table*
> 
> Wordle 270 6/6



Headbanging celebrations, you made it! Rock on!


----------



## fischersd

Arkitect said:


> *Bangs head on table*
> 
> Wordle 270 6/6



Heh...we both suffered similar trauma. 

Wordle 270 6/6


----------



## Arkitect

fischersd said:


> Heh...we both suffered similar trauma.
> 
> Wordle 270 6/6



It was one of "those" words…


----------



## DT

Wordle 270 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 270 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 270 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 270 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Incremental. Ending with “but of course!”

Wordle 271 4/6


----------



## Arkitect

Flash of inspiration. 

Wordle 271 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Meh...

Wordle 271 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Close on the fourth guess
Wordle 271 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Royally boilixed this one up!

Wordle 271 X/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 271 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Interesting round. Should have gone with my gut feeling and solved it in three. Hindsight is 20/20. 

Wordle 272 4/6


----------



## Edd

Hmm
Wordle 272 5/6









Spoiler



Didn’t really consider this an English word. Fought it too long before trying it.


----------



## Arkitect

This one had me stumped... Until it became obvious.  

Wordle 272 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 272 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

fischersd said:


> Wordle 272 4/6



An upside-down pi? What are you, an australian mathematician?


----------



## fischersd

Pumbaa said:


> An upside-down pi? What are you, an australian mathematician?



Hah!  Canadian. . (west coast) - near Vancouver.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Wordle 272 2/6


----------



## Pumbaa

fischersd said:


> Hah!  Canadian. . (west coast) - near Vancouver.



Nice. Vancouver always make me think of
a certain NHL promo. Let’s see if any of the next few Wordle solutions look like a stick with a puck!


----------



## Clix Pix

Had all the letters -- just needed to get them in the right order!

Wordle 272 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 272 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

”Scythe”

Wordle 273 3/6


----------



## Arkitect

Wordle 273 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 273 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wasn't having much luck getting letters so it wasn't until nearly the end that I finally had something with which to work!  

Wordle 273 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 273 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

“Sunrise over grassy field”

Wordle 274 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 274 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Heh...had a jumble 

Wordle 274 4/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Wordle 274 3/6





Basically just reordering the two letters I got right in the first guess.


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 274 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Had to take a break to get it
Wordle 274 5/6


----------



## lizkat

Finally gave it a shot.   Weird beginner's luck...

Wordle 274 3/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Did not expect that word.

Wordle 275 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 275 5/6


----------



## DT

Missed some Wordling while we were in Savannah 


Wordle 275 3/6


----------



## Arkitect

I over complicate things. 

Wordle 275 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Kinda buggered the second guess, but worked out ok 

Wordle 275 3/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

I need to stop being so good at this… 

Wordle 275 2/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Made a couple of stupid mistakes early on but finally redeemed myself at the end:

Wordle 275 6/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Made a mistake on the fourth guess
Wordle 275 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Well, that was a word.

Wordle 276 4/6


----------



## Arkitect

Wordle 276 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 276 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 276 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Edd said:


> Wordle 276 4/6






fischersd said:


> Wordle 276 4/6




Classic steam locomotive. For sure. Animated even!


----------



## Edd

Pumbaa said:


> Classic steam locomotive. For sure. Animated even!



I also noticed similarities.


----------



## Clix Pix

Thankfully I at least got some letters in the third line -- then it was clear sailing...

Wordle 276 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

I was going to guess the word on the 5th try but went with a different one instead. I knew that was going to happen LOL.
Wordle 276 6/6


----------



## Arkitect

My first 6/6…

Nasty word!


Wordle 277 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 277 3/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Arkitect said:


> My first 6/6…
> 
> Nasty word!
> 
> 
> Wordle 277 6/6




Absolutely. Tried nice words first. But I do like your pattern!

Wordle 277 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Bah!

Wordle 277 5/6







@Pumbaa - methinks we had the same word in 4


----------



## Pumbaa

fischersd said:


> @Pumbaa - methinks we had the same word in 4



Could be, I think there are only three words starting with those letters and ending with that letter. One of them is the nasty solution, so it is 50/50.


----------



## DT

Wordle 277 4/6








Spoiler



Hahaha, and as usual, outside of my normal couple of starting words, I used a word from something going on around me / that's in my head, so my second word was LUMEN (I had been shopping projectors for the little G )


----------



## Deleted member 215

Wordle 277 3/6





When it takes me a long time to think of a possible word given the clues I have, it usually ends up being right (as it was in this case).


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 277 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

So close on the fourth guess
Wordle 277 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

What's ironic to me is that I made a couple of guesses about the right word before actually landing on the right word.... At first I was disgruntled at having messed up, even though I finally got the right word in the end,  but then I thought about it a while and realized that given my personal history that it was actually a sign of how far I've come that "the" word wasn't the first one to have come to mind.....  Now I'm actually smiling.   Wow.    A strange, but interestingly positive thing comes out of a daily word puzzle.  Go figure.....

That's as far as I can go with any discussion right now since maybe others haven't done today's daily Wordle yet, so I don't want to spoil anything for anyone.


----------



## Arkitect

Wordle 278 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Wordle 278 4/6








Arkitect said:


> Wordle 278 4/6



Beautiful day hiking near a forest?


----------



## Arkitect

Pumbaa said:


> Beautiful day hiking near a forest?



It does look like it!


----------



## Edd

Wordle 278 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 278 4/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

This game just needs to be renamed after me:

Wordle 278 2/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 278 3/6


----------



## DT

TBL said:


> This game just needs to be renamed after me:
> 
> Wordle 278 2/6





Hahaha, I saw a Tweet that was something like, "I always start with FARTS and teh day that's the answer and I get it in one guess, my life will be complete"

Hahahaha


----------



## lizkat

I could maybe brew my coffee a little stronger before tackling these things.

Wordle 278 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 278 4/6


----------



## DT

I don't know if anyone really GAF, but sometimes I think it's fun to share the thought process behind a solve - will do it in a spoiler tag for folks who are playing and who haven't done 278 yet 



Spoiler: Wordle #278 Solution Discussion



Here's my play:






I usually start with AUDIO which immediately validates 4 vowels (sometimes RADIO, 3 vowels and adds the R)

When AUDIO is a bust, that means no AIOU, so only E.

The common options would be a *E*E* or a double EE, this time, to determine the position 2,4 vs. 2,3 or 3,4, I used TEETH, though I'm usually hesitant to do a double vowel __and__ double consonant because that's only 3 discrete letters.

In this case, I got the E position at 3, and got T and H out of position.  With two Ts, and only one marked OOP and the other invalid, that means only one T.  It also determined that there's a pos 3 E and no vowels to either side so a pos 1,2 and 4,5 meaning a 2-consonant pattern - combine this with an H floating around without a T, there's only a couple of digraphs left, i.e., it's very likely a CH combination.

At guess 3 I know (or it's very likely) the word contains:

- An H combined with a C into a CH pattern and not in pos 5
- A CCVCC pattern
- An E at pos 3
- The letter T, not at pos 1, 4
- and per the initial guess, no D (in addition to no AIOU)

That heavily implies a CHE** word that also contains a T:

CHEAT (invalid, contains A)

Then possibly valid based on the assumption:

CHEST

Without the T there's a longer list: CHESS, CHEWY, CHECK


----------



## Clix Pix

I tend to use the same starter word and the same second-line word and then go from there.  Sometimes this strategy pays off and other times it doesn't.  So much depends on what letters show up with which one has to work!   Getting either the first letter of the word in place immediately or the last letter really helps immensely, and when one gets both in place, that's golden.   Even at that I didn't give enough thought to things before entering a word on the third line, which turned out to be wrong.  Finally hit it on line four!   I need more coffee.....



Wordle 278 4/6


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> I tend to use the same starter word and the same second-line word and then go from there.  Sometimes this strategy pays off and other times it doesn't.  So much depends on what letters show up with which one has to work!   Getting either the first letter of the word in place immediately or the last letter really helps immensely, and when one gets both in place, that's golden.   Even at that I didn't give enough thought to things before entering a word on the third line, which turned out to be wrong.  Finally hit it on line four!   I need more coffee.....
> 
> 
> 
> Wordle 278 4/6




That's an interesting approach...  my guesses are more strictly migratory, i.e. for the first go just picking some word that has a few different vowels in it,  saving any "right but not in the right place" and "right and in the right place"  letters, then using those as mandatory in the subsequent guess and so arriving each time at some word that at least uses what I already have some grip on.  But I think my way can end up taking longer, not sure.  You're right that your way might provide a net of more clues to the actual word a little sooner, I think.    "Depending...."


----------



## Clix Pix

The first word is one which contains mostly vowels and the second word picks up the one vowel that isn't in the first word, and is mostly consonants.  Sometimes I still have to add another word if there aren't enough letters with which to work....   When I've got at least three letters with which to play that's when I start arranging and rearranging in my head and sometimes on a piece of paper, checking out various possibilities before actually putting them into the puzzle.

I have made it a rule, too, that no attempting to do Wordle until I've had at least half a cup of coffee to wake my brain cells up!  A full cup is better but sometimes I'm just to eager to get in there and play....


----------



## Arkitect

Wordle 279 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Cleaned history, cookies and other site data. 30 seconds later I thought “hmm, maybe I should have saved the Wordle stats”…


----------



## Arkitect

Clix Pix said:


> The first word is one which contains mostly vowels and the second word picks up the one vowel that isn't in the first word, and is mostly consonants.  Sometimes I still have to add another word if there aren't enough letters with which to work....   When I've got at least three letters with which to play that's when I start arranging and rearranging in my head and sometimes on a piece of paper, checking out various possibilities before actually putting them into the puzzle.
> 
> *I have made it a rule, too, that no attempting to do Wordle until I've had at least half a cup of coffee to wake my brain cells up!  A full cup is better but sometimes I'm just to eager to get in there and play....*



I do mine with the first cup… it needs to be solved before it is cold undrinkable. 



lizkat said:


> That's an interesting approach...  my guesses are more strictly migratory, i.e. for the first go just picking some word that has a few different vowels in it,  saving any "right but not in the right place" and "right and in the right place"  letters, then using those as mandatory in the subsequent guess and so arriving each time at some word that at least uses what I already have some grip on.  But I think my way can end up taking longer, not sure.  You're right that your way might provide a net of more clues to the actual word a little sooner, I think.    "Depending...."



That is pretty much my method as well. 

Oh and pen and paper.
I have not once been able to complete a game without use of pen/pencil and some paper. I think better when my fingers are kind of grasping for the solution… 
As much as computers have enhanced my life, I  always prefer to write and draw by hand — especially when problem solving.
Otherwise I just sit there dully taking random stabs in the dark.


----------



## Edd

Wordle 279 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Meh...

Wordle 279 4/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 279 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Decided to switch to the "hard" method and I think I'm going to like that much more -- certainly got positive results pretty quickly!

Wordle 279 3/6*


----------



## DT

Arkitect said:


> Oh and pen and paper.
> I have not once been able to complete a game without use of pen/pencil and some paper. I think better when my fingers are kind of grasping for the solution…
> As much as computers have enhanced my life, I  always prefer to write and draw by hand — especially when problem solving.
> Otherwise I just sit there dully taking random stabs in the dark.




Since you have to submit your guess,  I use the board as a sort of "scratch pad", which I guess is my analog for pencil+paper 

I also like it gives me a visual cue as to what letter are in use, what have been blacklisted.


----------



## lizkat

I messed up today and forgot to include a "right letter wrong spot" hit from my 1st go, so it cost me a level. Duh...

Wordle 279 4/6






I do sometimes use an open text doc for a scratchpad, and substitute  __ for blank spots in successive rounds.


----------



## Arkitect

Wordle 280 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Tougher one today...

Wordle 280 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 280 3/6


----------



## lizkat

fischersd said:


> Tougher one today...
> 
> Wordle 280 5/6





Yeah it was that for sure, look at me marching one of my hits across the darn word...

Wordle 280 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Well, switching over to the "hard" version is definitely different!  Today I had a bit of a struggle but came out fine in the end.  Not exactly a word I use in everyday conversation!

Wordle 280 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Luckier today...

Wordle 281 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 281 4/6








Spoiler: Spoiler



No vowels, eat shit.


----------



## DT

Edd said:


> Wordle 281 4/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No vowels, eat shit.




Hahaha, yes, I was like W T F ...

Wordle 281 4/6


----------



## bunnspecial

Okay, 2 guesses in today and I'm sitting here scratching my head with one letter. 

Ashamed to say I made it 5 in yesterday and think I was close but never came up with a last guess... 

The last two days have been killers in my book.


----------



## DT

bunnspecial said:


> Okay, 2 guesses in today and I'm sitting here scratching my head with one letter.
> 
> Ashamed to say I made it 5 in yesterday and think I was close but never came up with a last guess...
> 
> The last two days have been killers in my book.




This one is a bit tricky, I'm actually surprised I got it in 4.


----------



## Deleted member 215

I only got it in four because I did three elimination guesses. And just when I was thinking of switching to hard mode…


----------



## Clix Pix

I totally blew it.  Got off to a bad start, couldn't quite seem to get it together....  I switched back to "easy" mode, too, as the hard mode was just too frustrating for me.  Didn't help matters, though....

Wordle 281 X/6


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> Hahaha, yes, I was like W T F ...
> 
> Wordle 281 4/6





Me too... look at mine today, below.  I was a little surprised after the first go and switched it up since had nothing to work with in "migratory" fashion,   but after the second bunch of no-hits I thought for a minute I had lost my mind or else misunderstood something fundamental about the damn rules. Anyway a tricky little devil but not that hard in the end.

Wordle 281 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 281 5/6







weird word


----------



## Edd

Wordle 282 4/6


----------



## Arkitect

Wordle 282 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 282 3/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 282 4/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Ha. I wasn’t going to make the same mistake I made with WATCH:

Wordle 282 4/6


----------



## Edd

TBL said:


> Ha. I wasn’t going to make the same mistake I made with WATCH:
> 
> Wordle 282 4/6



Gotta ask, what’s up with that third guess?


----------



## Deleted member 215

Edd said:


> Gotta ask, what’s up with that third guess?






Spoiler



It was SHELF to determine if it was SOUND, HOUND, or FOUND. I wasn’t going to get lost in the patch, latch, hatch, catch problem I had when the answer was watch…I thought I would eliminate all three in case it was MOUND or WOUND or BOUND too (ROUND and POUND were the only two I had eliminated.)


----------



## Clix Pix

Messed up today:

Wordle 282 X/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 282 4/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 282 4/6






Well at least I got it in four for a change instead of five.  Used a whole different word for 2nd go after my first one came up a no-hitter.    I always end up laughing at myself by time I finish one of these things.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 282 5/6


----------



## Arkitect

Well, I shan't be trying _that_ again…

Wordle 283 5/6


----------



## Edd

Grr..should not have taken 6 for this. 

Wordle 283 6/6


----------



## fischersd

Heh...should have guessed it on line three...oh well. 

Wordle 283 4/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 283 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Tricky one for me
Wordle 283 6/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 283 6/6


----------



## Edd

My first failure and I formally protest this word. 

Wordle 284 X/6


----------



## Arkitect

A sudden flash of inspiration!

Wordle 284 4/6


----------



## Edd

Edd said:


> My first failure and I formally protest this word.
> 
> Wordle 284 X/6



My wife and I got two different words for game 284.

Sorry I can’t delete the screenshot. Trying to hide it and failing. Spoiler! (All set, hope I didn’t ruin it for someone. Tried to post a shot of my game with the letters and hide it with a spoiler but I couldn’t seem to do it)



Spoiler



Fuck, sorry if I ruined it for anyone. She got the word “stove” and I got “harry”. WTF


----------



## Edd

People are claiming there are two different Wordle words today - could the unthinkable be true?
					

Much of Wordle's appeal is based on the simplicity of its premise - if this harmonious ecosystem is threatened, all is lost




					inews.co.uk


----------



## fischersd

Well, F...

Wordle 284 X/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Not even remotely “Well, F..”

Wordle 284 2/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Held my breath as I had my last chance to get that elusive letter right.....    WHEW!!!!!  

Wordle 284 6/6


----------



## Edd

An explanation for two different words today. 









						Yes, there are two different 'Wordle' answers today. Here's why.
					

Warning: Spoilers ahead.




					mashable.com


----------



## Clix Pix

Huh, that's interesting!  Not the first time the NYT has done this....


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 284 5/6


----------



## Edd

So I got one of yesterday’s words today. 

Wordle 285 4/6








Spoiler



I got stove. Yesterday I had harry but my wife had stove. What the hell.


----------



## Pumbaa

Edd said:


> So I got one of yesterday’s words today.
> 
> Wordle 285 4/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I got stove. Yesterday I had harry but my wife had stove. What the hell.



At least I got a fresh one!

Wordle 285 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Heh...need better elimination words  

Wordle 285 5/6


----------



## DT

Whew!  Pressing enter on that 6th guess was a little nerve-racking ...

Wordle 285 6/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Wordle 285 3/6





This was one of those where it took me a long time to think of that third guess (which told me it was probably right and it was).


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 285 5/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Edd said:


> An explanation for two different words today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are two different 'Wordle' answers today. Here's why.
> 
> 
> Warning: Spoilers ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mashable.com




Interesting. 



Spoiler



HARRY is a word I know, but it does seem a bit esoteric. I have to criticize some of the words they accept though. Sometimes if I can't think of a word, I start typing in nonsense and pressing "enter", knowing they won't be accepted, but seeing different words written out helps. Pressing enter has never failed me because these fake words are never accepted. But in a recent game, I typed in SHAUL and it accepted it. SHAUL is not a word, it is not in any dictionary I could find and I protest their accepting it. I will sue the NYT.


----------



## Clix Pix

Early on it was challenging, to say the least, but then I lucked out in line 5 to bring me to a winning finish after all!

Wordle 285 6/6


----------



## lizkat

This was my adventure for today.  Two "starter" words to get even one hit, but after that it wasn't too bad.  I did stare at their virtuel keyboard of leftover letters for awhile before making my fourth go.  Once in awhile I space out and re-use some letter than was rejected way back in the first go.  Trying not to do that any more.

Wordle 285 5/6


----------



## Edd

I failed today. I wasted my first guess trying “lowly” from yesterday to see if I was receiving the current word. Turns out I am. Today’s word had a lot of possibilities for that second letter and I blew it. 

Wordle 286 X/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 286 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 286 4/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 286 6/6








What an embarrassment.  Left my glasses in the kitchen,  tried the puzzle anyway, so for my third go I really squinted to see my hits in the first two shots,  misread one of them,  got three hits in the right place in the third go but didn't notice that I had substituted a different and lucky hit for one of those three...  then was mystified until the end when thinking WHY CAN'T I GET THIS?!, went out to the kitchen to retrieve my spectacles and finally realized that my "missing" letter was featured right up at the top, just not in the right place. 

_And so yeah, I got to see the "whew" reaction from the game if you get all the way to your last shot at getting it right._   It's already seeming comical but at that moment I was not all that amused!


----------



## DT

@lizkat You have the same pattern (from guess 3 forward) as @Edd !



Spoiler



I guess without an elimination letter - H, C, P, T  you and he were both working through the S*OUT pattern:

shout
scout
spout
stout

and the eventual answer:

snout


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> @lizkat You have the same pattern (from guess 3 forward) as @Edd !




Right, but I didn't realize I had already gotten my "missing" 2nd letter  way up in the top row.

 I thought my three green hits in row 3 were the same three yellow letters as in rows 1 and 2,  but actually i had picked up a fourth letter when I made my third entry, and the fifth letter with my row 4. 

But meanwhile I'd *abandoned one of the yellow letters in row 1* without realizing it.

Later on I'd exhausted my idea of the most common possibilities and started double-checking what I was working with.   Then I finally saw what I'd done.


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 286 5/6








Liz, I've done that before, forgotten that I had a perfectly good letter that would make a difference!  A couple of times early on I lost the game due to that.  So now I'm particularly mindful to be sure I'm using all my "good" letters and not accidentally wasting them.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Wordle 286 5/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liz, I've done that before, forgotten that I had a perfectly good letter that would make a difference!  A couple of times early on I lost the game due to that.  So now I'm particularly mindful to be sure I'm using all my "good" letters and not accidentally wasting them.




Yeah that was painful.   Think I'll be making sure that I keep all my hits on board going forward!


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 286 4/6


----------



## Edd

The game reset the streak for me and the wife. We’re both back to one game played. 

Wordle 287 6/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 287 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Easy one today!

Wordle 287 3/6


----------



## Edd

Not great Bob. 

Wordle 288 6/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 288 5/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 288 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Came close to missing out with this one!

Wordle 288 6/6


----------



## lizkat

I fell through the floor on this one!

Wordle 288 X/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 289 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 289 4/6


----------



## DT

Well, shit, I had a bad 3rd guess, wasn't paying close enough attention ...

Wordle 289 5/6







Though it's hard to say that didn't still guide me to the solution (every guess helps __some__).


----------



## lizkat

Tried it on one cuppa coffee this morning,  entirely predictable zoo.

Well at least I didn't run out of chances this time like yesterday.

Wordle 289 6/6


----------



## Clix Pix

A while back I found that it was helpful to have had at _least_ one full cup of coffee, preferably two, before venturing into doing a Wordle!

Wordle 289 5/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Wordle 289 3/6







Spoiler



SHAWL so soon after SHALL, eh?


----------



## Edd

Wordle 290 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 290 4/6


----------



## DT

Yeah, I wonder how many people will go 4 instead of 3 because word ... 

Wordle 290 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 290 6/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Almost forgot to do Wordle!   Argh, might as well have saved myself the time and done something more productive with a chance at success.....

Wordle 290 X/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

I paid really close attention to the yellows I was getting and made sure not to waste any guesses:

Wordle 290 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

When you don't get any letters or maybe just one in a couple or even three lines, it makes it hard to get anywhere with moving ahead in the game.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Yep. If I don't get any letters (or just 1) in my first guess of common letters, then I make sure my second guess includes another set of common letters. Otherwise, if I do get more than one letter right, I forget about guessing common letters and just try and get the correct word (unless it seems clear that there could be many possible solutions).


----------



## Clix Pix

I have a couple of words that I use, one which is all consonants and the other which is primarily vowels, and then another word which picks up some of the other letters that the first two don't include.   This strategy usually works but then I get tripped up from time to time,  especially when there are no available letters in the first two lines.


----------



## Deleted member 215

I've failed only twice. Once with ULCER and once with WATCH. WATCH was an obvious failure of strategy. Once I guessed LATCH and realized it was an -atch word, I didn't think just how many words end in -atch in English and I guessed several that were all wrong and I didn't get the answer. The second time I realized there could be many possible solutions, with FOUND, I made sure to guess a word that would rule out several -ound words before I just ran through sound, hound, pound, wound, mound, bound, etc.

ULCER was just a weird word that I wasn't thinking of and I don't think I ever would've gotten it.


----------



## lizkat

TBL said:


> I paid really close attention to the yellows I was getting and made sure not to waste any guesses:
> 
> Wordle 290 3/6




I was flailing at first today, but when I decided to put the yellow hit from line 3 last, it got a lot simpler! 

Wordle 290 4/6






I've lately started with some word that has most of the vowels in it, then a second word with the rest of the vowels and some different consonants (which latter may overlap sometimes w/ those in 1st word)  Of course my approach doesn't immediately help with stuff like a repeated letter in the word of the day,  but it does give me some guaranteed traction in knowing the overall set of vowels that are present.


----------



## Clix Pix

It's those darned repeated letters that have tripped me up, time and time again!  I just don't always think of that as a possibility.   Once in a while the light does dawn and I try, only to be pleasantly surprised that the gamble paid off.   Today I was just off my game all the way around and it didn't help that the word isn't exactly one used in everyday conversation.   Bah!  Irritated with Wordle right now but I know darned well that tomorrow I'll be playing it again, eager to see if I can land on the correct word....


----------



## Edd

Wordle 291 5/6


----------



## DT

Mine could've easily gone 5/6, this is one of those times there's some luck involved, since there were a couple of solves.

Wordle 291 4/6







@Edd



Spoiler



Did you guess COBRA before COMMA?  I was a coin toss between the two ...


----------



## fischersd

Got lucky...

Wordle 291 4/6


----------



## lizkat

Think I got lucky too but getting the last letter in the right place in 3rd row helped.

Wordle 291 4/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

After the third guess I sat and stared for like 15 minutes, and then I got it.

Wordle 291 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Took me a while and then I noticed a letter I should've tried earlier and that made a difference. 

Wordle 291 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 292 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Ugh...

Wordle 292 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Whew!  Did much better today....

Wordle 292 4/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 292 4/6






Not too hard after my third go turned up more letters.


----------



## Clix Pix

Getting the letters in the first place really does make a difference, doesn't it?


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Getting the letters in the first place really does make a difference, doesn't it?




I hate it when I pretty much strike out on consonants in the first two rows. End up staring at the virtual keyboard they provide, pondering what's left and what I can do with that info plus the vowels I rounded up that might not be in the right slots.

 I'm impressed with the game's design though.   I had no idea that one could actually arrive at a five-letter English word pretty regularly inside of six guesses, with the only hints being whether one has guessed a letter and if it's in the right slot.


----------



## Arkitect

Made a good start in the first line.
Bingo I thought… then I made a list of possibilities. 

Very, very lucky.

Wordle 293 3/6








Spoiler



Beware!
This is a mighty snare…
I stare at the list of possible words…
Then glare in disbelief,
So many to choose.
With a moment to spare,
I thought I'd share…
So, please, do be aware!


No, I'm not much of a poet.


----------



## Edd

Wordle 293 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Yup, one of those days…

Wordle 293 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Need coffee..  

Wordle 293 5/6


----------



## lizkat

Ugh, totally struck out after being happy the third go had everything but the 2nd letter.

Wordle 293 X/6


----------



## Clix Pix

I decided it was time for some different starter words and that paid off today:

Wordle 293 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 294 3/6


----------



## Arkitect

So… I used one of my wrong choices yesterday as today's starter word… and…

Lucky Strike!

Wordle 294 2/6


----------



## fischersd

Ugh...

Wordle 294 4/6


----------



## Edd

fischersd said:


> Ugh...
> 
> Wordle 294 4/6



I consider 4 a good score.


----------



## Clix Pix

My new strategy paid off today!

Wordle 294 3/6


----------



## lizkat

Two different words up top gave me all but one letter!

Wordle 294 3/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

If only I had one with a different first guess, I could’ve gotten it in 1!

Wordle 294 2/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 295 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 295 5/6


----------



## Arkitect

Aaaargh!

My lucky streak comes to an end… this is just no good.

Wordle 295 6/6


----------



## DT

Had this in my clipboard history 

Wordle 294 3/6






And today's ...

Wordle 295 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 295 4/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Wordle 295 3/6

Only greens today


----------



## Clix Pix

Edd said:


> I consider 4 a good score.



I am happy with 4, OK with 5, and am breathing a sigh of relief when I'm on the last line and manage to get the word right after all.  As long as I win, I'm content and don't need to nail it on the first or second line.  I do like the times when I actually nail it on the third line, but that doesn't happen all that frequently.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Should have gotten that in 4
Wordle 295 5/6


----------



## Arkitect

Oh woe!
My first failure.

Wordle 296 X/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 296 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 296 5/6


----------



## DT

This should've been a 3/6, hahaha, I got in my head to check the position of a letter without any regard to the existing letters in play, totally wasted guess (well it did actually confirm that letter, so maybe a wasted 1/2 guess )

Wordle 296 4/6







Wife:





Note the first two guesses on both


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 296 3/6


----------



## lizkat

Wasted a guess repeating bad letter from 2nd go in the 3rd one, duh.  Then it took me awhile to nail down the word.  Funny how you can get a wrong letter placement in your head and can't let go of it for minutes on end.

Wordle 296 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

I definitely have done that more than once!   Even at that, today with four letters staring me in the face after I did line 2  it took me a couple of minutes to realize that all I needed was one particular letter and I was good to go.....


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 296 5/6


----------



## Arkitect

One of my least favourite words…

Wordle 297 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 297 4/6


----------



## fischersd

*sigh*  Should always guess the more utilized word first. 

Wordle 297 4/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 297 4/6


----------



## lizkat

Enough coffee to get it in four today.

Wordle 297 4/6


----------



## Edd

Anyone been playing this?









						Framed - The daily movie guessing game
					

Guess the movie from 6 frames. Come back each day to see if you can guess the daily movie, or visit the archive to answer the days that you missed!




					framed.wtf
				




Daily game guessing which movie they’re showing you still shots of. 6 guesses. It starts hard and gets easy at the end so you’re unlikely to fail from what I’ve seen. Don’t like playing on my phone because the pics are often dark. I save it for my iPad or work laptop.


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 297 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 297 4/6


----------



## lizkat

Step by step slog today but picked up a letter each time for a change and made it in four.

Wordle 297 4/6


----------



## Arkitect

Losing my touch here…

Wordle 298 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 298 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Yay!  (got lucky with guess 2, obviously) 

Wordle 298 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 298 5/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 298 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 298 4/6






Also check this out








						Introducing WordleBot, the Upshot’s Daily Wordle Companion
					

It will tell you how skillful or lucky you were, and it could help improve your results.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Arkitect

Wordle 299 4/6


----------



## Edd

Do not love this word. 

Wordle 299 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 299 6/6


----------



## DT

Hahaha, dammit, I had the last 4 and then went on a total random guess run (didn't have anything eliminated ...)

Wordle 299 5/6


----------



## DT

Edd said:


> Do not love this word.
> 
> Wordle 299 5/6




Same.  Really?  FYW.


----------



## Edd

DT said:


> Same.  Really?  FYW.



Yeah, our boards look a lot like @fischersd.


----------



## lizkat

The stupid ran deep in my household this morning.

Wordle 299 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 299 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 300 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Lucky with guess 2...

Wordle 300 3/6


----------



## lizkat

I went the other way on luck today.  Hate a one-letter slog at the end, even if I make it.

Wordle 300 6/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Decided to try a new secondary word today and then lucked out on my choice of the missing letter.  Woot!  

Wordle 300 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 300 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 301 4/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 301 4/6








Spoiler:  well, not really



My secret sauce of using two rows to nail down all the vowels worked like a charm today,  That and remembering what that can sometimes mean if only getting one hit in those two rows.   The rest was luck for row 3.



Per the WordleBot today  91 skill, 39 luck.

The real secret was probably that Honduran coffee from beans I scored the other day at Aldi's.


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 301 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 301 5/6


----------



## Edd

1000% shocking luck. 

Wordle 302 2/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 302 4/6


----------



## lizkat

Shoulda coulda woulda had it in four on a coin toss but I used my brain instead lol.

Wordle 302 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 303 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 303 3/6


----------



## lizkat

Good for a laugh with that hit from the first row that wouldn't settle down for awhile...

Wordle 303 4/6


----------



## Edd

Not a good start to my day. 

Wordle 304 X/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Edd said:


> Not a good start to my day.
> 
> Wordle 304 X/6



Disagree. Purdy!


----------



## fischersd

Damn, that was lucky!

Wordle 304 3/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Yeah this might be my second-least favorite word they’ve chosen so far:

Wordle 304 X/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Enjoyed a good chase.

Wordle 304 4/6*


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 304 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 304 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 305 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

fischersd said:


> Wordle 305 5/6



A lovely duck! Well done!


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 305 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 305 4/6


----------



## Edd

After the second guess I took a six hour break because I had 4 letters in the wrong place. I couldn’t come up with a guess that made sense. When I went back to it I solved it in 5 minutes. 

Wordle 305 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

I was interrupted by emails while I was mulling over what to use as the third word, as I was getting a little frustrated.  The time away did me good, though, as when I returned to Wordle things were clearer, I took a stab at a word which included the letter in which I was most interested and voila!   If I had been a little more sure of myself I could've simply tried the word without first experimenting with another one including what I hoped would be a key letter.


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 306 5/6







Yes, I'm giving todays word the bird.


----------



## Edd

Wordle 306 3/6


----------



## DT

Put on my science-nerd hat today ... 

Wordle 306 3/6





Standard starting word certainly helped.


----------



## Deleted member 215

This took me so long to get (and an unnecessary third guess to eliminate common letters):

Wordle 306 4/6


----------



## Edd

You can’t play this game without an element of luck. I’ve been using 4 or 5 different starter words in rotation determined by my dumb whims. Today I hit two letters in the right place and that makes a world of difference moving forward.


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 306 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 307 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 307 5/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Finally I catch a break:

Wordle 307 2/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 307 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Close one
Wordle 307 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 308 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 308 5/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 308 4/6









Spoiler



Hahaha, play #3, wrong food product ...


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 308 3/6


----------



## lizkat

Back to using two words to nail down all the vowels and happened to hit on a consonant as well.

Wordle 308 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

I’m a dummy lol
Wordle 308 6/6


----------



## lizkat

Runs For Fun said:


> I’m a dummy lol
> Wordle 308 6/6




LOL give Colombian coffee a try beforehand,  it worked for me after I had a six-guess narrow escape!


----------



## fischersd

Heh...maybe need to have a few javas before I do these....

Wordle 309 5/6


----------



## Edd

After guess 4 I was stuck for a looong time. 

Wordle 309 5/6


----------



## DT

I had a LOT of coffee and I still managed to screw up play #4 (used a letter in a known, invalid position) 

I even use the solve word quite a bit, i should've taken a little more time after play #3, but a completion is a completion 

Wordle 309 5/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 309 4/6






With three hits (right letters, wrong slots) in the first go, I stuck with those going forward and picked up another one in the 2nd row.     My third row anchored the last letter and happened to define where the three other guessed letters (right letter wrong slot) could NOT go.  Took awhile, wow.

Wordlebot rated it 95% skill, 51% luck.     They don't measure exasperation levels


----------



## Clix Pix

This one was a struggle for me, even though I had all the letters after the first three lines.....  Took a brief break, returned to it and voila, the letters arranged themselves in my mind.  Whew!

Wordle 309 4/6


----------



## DT

Clix Pix said:


> Took a brief break, returned to it and voila, the letters arranged themselves in my mind.  Whew!




Let us know if you see Paul Bettany ...


----------



## Runs For Fun

I shouldn’t have wasted that third guess. I was positive that was the fifth letter. Could have figured it out in three. 
Wordle 309 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 310 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 310 5/6


----------



## DT

Hahaha, they were talking about Wordle on XM (34 Lithium) this morning, sounds like they do a reveal of the previous puzzle every morning.

Another slightly tricky word, but one I use with some frequency so it came to mind once I had the pattern (and eliminated a bunch of options):

Wordle 310 4/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 310 5/6







Heh, took two cups of java and more guesses than one might hope but I got there.

WordleBot was onto me too...   gave me only 59% skill and 42% luck.  Sounds right.  It's MONDAY.


----------



## Arkitect

Blah.

This one needed two coffees and a shower to solve.

My brain is not yet tuned in to the week ahead…

Wordle 310 5/6







WordleBot
Skill 63/100
Luck 49/100




lizkat said:


> Wordle 310 5/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, took two cups of java and more guesses than one might hope but I got there.
> 
> WordleBot was onto me too...   gave me only 59% skill and 42% luck.  Sounds right.  It's MONDAY.



It was a two mug puzzle for me as well.


----------



## Clix Pix

I had a weird stroke of luck when on the second word I tried something other than my usual words just to see if I could pull up a possible letter or two....and although I didn't get the winning word on that try it gave me the letters to quickly figure out the winning word for line three!

Wordle 310 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 310 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 311 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Got lucky...

Wordle 311 3/6


----------



## Pumbaa

fischersd said:


> Got lucky...
> 
> Wordle 311 3/6



Got mad skills.

Wordle 311 2/6*


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 311 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 311 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Pumbaa said:


> Got mad skills.
> 
> Wordle 311 2/6*



Sure do!

Wordle 312 2/6*


----------



## Edd

Pretty lucky 3rd guess. 

Wordle 312 3/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 312 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Second guess was pretty lucky  

Wordle 312 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 312 5/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 312 5/6







Wordlebot says about this:  skill 80% and luck 39%. 

My skill set was definitely limited to the one letter gain per guess today.

The word itself made luck at the end more or less moot...


----------



## Clix Pix

I really lucked out today!

Wordle 312 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 313 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Yep, second guess was lucky again  

Wordle 313 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

So close on the fourth guess 
Wordle 313 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wow, two days in a row I got the answer in the third line!  Woot!!!

Wordle 313 3/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 313 4/6


----------



## lizkat

Haven't even made time to give Wordle a shot today.  Ran into this offering from the New Yorker though.  

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1519797567961378816/​


----------



## Edd

Wordle 314 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Pretty lucky again. 

Wordle 314 3/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 314 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 314 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 314 3/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 314 5/6







Uh yeah, no.   %$#!  No clue how the bot would have scored this on skill and luck this time out.  

My own assessment is 40 skill today and about a 20 on luck.   Lots of blue sky left for tomorrow...


----------



## Clix Pix

I didn't need the Wordlebot to tell me that it's just been luck for me the past several days....


----------



## Edd

Wordle 315 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Yep, it took four, but I still think that one was lucky...definitely not an easier one today.

Wordle 315 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

This one took some thinking about -- not your everyday word!

Wordle 315 4/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 315 3/6





Got lucky in three today.   Bot sez 95/100 on skill, 65/100 on luck. 

I dunno... to me there was a *huge* amount of luck in guess 2.  After that there was only one word possible.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Ugh
Wordle 315 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 316 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Not quite so lucky today...

Wordle 316 5/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Definitely a streak-breaker for many people:

Wordle 316 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Au contraire, I lucked out!

Wordle 316 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 316 5/6







Should have stared at it a little longer and I would have gotten it in 4.


----------



## Pumbaa

Apparently exactly three remaining solutions after the second guess.

Wordémon - Gotta try ‘em all!

Wordle 317 5/6*


----------



## Edd

Wordle 317 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Well, f...

Wordle 317 5/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 317 2/6




Ok never had that much good luck before.  No hits on the first word so I shrugged, figured well that's Monday for ya...  and plugged in my second word, which had been chosen in advance to pick up any vowels the first one had missed.  Happened to pick the exact word of the day.  Shock ensued.   Monday is looking up!

Somehow the bot rated this one 90% skill, 70% luck.


----------



## Clix Pix

Second day in a row I got lucky!!!  Wheeeeee!!!

Congratulations, Liz -- YOU were REALLY lucky!  WOW!!

Wordle 317 3/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Wow, Liz, similar results for me too:

Wordle 317 2/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 317 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 318 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Damn, that was unexpected!  

Wordle 318 2/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 318 5/6







Hahaha, you can follow my vowel migration ...


----------



## Clix Pix

If I'd been a little sharper I coulda had it in three lines....dang!

Wordle 318 4/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Meh. Another “too many possibilities” fail >.<

Wordle 318 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Oh come on!
Wordle 318 6/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 318 3/6





Didn't expect to guess right at #3 since there were a bunch of other choices still possible.

Bot said 80 skill, 74 luck.   I felt luckier than that, actually!


----------



## Edd

Wordle 319 4/6


----------



## fischersd

3rd guess was a D'oh moment. *sigh*

Wordle 319 4/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Wordle 319 3/6





This word is one of my “eliminate letters” guesses. I’ve even guessed it first before. If only I had done that today


----------



## Clix Pix

I swear they're making these easier!

Wordle 319 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Bam!  
Wordle 319 3/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 319 4/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 319 4/6






Hah, thought I was onto something right away!  
Well and I was, until I started flipping coins to get the actual word. 

Bot scored this 99 on skill, 52 on [dumb] luck.


----------



## Edd

Suck it Wordle!

Wordle 320 X/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Edd said:


> Suck it Wordle!
> 
> Wordle 320 X/6



Yeah, the answer felt a bit too informal. On the plus side, I really do like the beautiful animal you drew. 

_Once you eliminate the impossible, whatever remains, no matter how improbable, must be the solution._

Wordle 320 5/6*


----------



## DT

Wordle 320 4/6








Spoiler


----------



## Edd

Pumbaa said:


> Yeah, the answer felt a bit too informal. On the plus side, I really do like the beautiful animal you drew.
> 
> _Once you eliminate the impossible, whatever remains, no matter how improbable, must be the solution._
> 
> Wordle 320 5/6*



The correct answer literally occurred to me on guess 4 but I thought, no that’s stupid.


----------



## fischersd

wtf?!

Wordle 320 4/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Wordle 320 3/6







Spoiler



I thought maybe it could be VOMER, the name of a small bone in your face, but I figured that was probably too obscure and guessed the only other word it could be.


----------



## rdrr

TBL said:


> Wordle 320 3/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I thought maybe it could be VOMER, the name of a small bone in your face, but I figured that was probably too obscure and guessed the only other word it could be.





Spoiler: I cannot believe it



Are they suppose to use slang???


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 320 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Made a dumb mistake in line 2 when I already had one letter correctly in place.....  Bleh!   Compounded the error in line 3 but then figured things out in line 4 (well, almost).... FINALLY got it right by line 5!

Wordle 320 5/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 320 4/6






Got lucky in row 3...  then just went for the first word that then popped into mind, I don't have a lot of time to spend on coffee break word puzzles lately.  The bot later said the 4th pick was my only valid guess left anyway, so that worked out ok for me for once.  Bot scored it 89 on skill,  49 on luck.


----------



## DT

Wordle 321 3/6





Lucky choice of vowel arrangement for guess 3 (that also happened to be the full solve).


----------



## Edd

Wordle 321 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Dammit...

Wordle 321 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 321 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wrestled with this one a bit until inspiration struck:

Wordle 321 3/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 321 5/6







Decent start but then spiraling into a rather mediocre way to launch a weekend!

Bot agreed and scored it 71 on skill, 54 on luck.


----------



## Pumbaa

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/comments/ujt279


----------



## Edd

Wordle 322 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Lucky shot in the dark  

Wordle 322 2/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 322 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 322 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 323 3/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 323 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 323 4/6


----------



## Edd

My wife and I text each other’s scores every day. Her message today:

Wordle 323 X/6







Don’t talk to me


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 323 5/6


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wordle 323 4/6






I literally have NOT played this since they got sold to whoever.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 323 6/6








Why?


----------



## Pumbaa

Oh, _that_ word…

Wordle 324 4/6*


----------



## Edd

On the 2nd guess I got 4 letters all in the wrong places. When that happens your options narrow so hard. I sprained my brain shuffling the 4 letters around on my Notes app. Unexpected word for sure. 

Wordle 324 3/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 324 5/6







And apparently the original puzzle was swapped out for the one I did above (the wife got the earlier version).









						A Note About Today’s Wordle Game
					

At New York Times Games, we take our role seriously as a place to entertain and escape, and we want Wordle to remain distinct from the news.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 324 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 324 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

DT said:


> Wordle 324 5/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And apparently the original puzzle was swapped out for the one I did above (the wife got the earlier version).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Note About Today’s Wordle Game
> 
> 
> At New York Times Games, we take our role seriously as a place to entertain and escape, and we want Wordle to remain distinct from the news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com



So what was the original puzzle's word?  (Telling us in a spoiler will work fine!)


----------



## DT

Clix Pix said:


> So what was the original puzzle's word?  (Telling us in a spoiler will work fine!)









Spoiler: Wordle 324 Solutions



So the wife (and many early players today) got *FETUS*, which was apparently was "thing" with some folks given the current Supreme Court shenanigans,  NYT said it was just a random coincidence, but they still swapped out the puzzle.

I got *SHINE*.


----------



## Clix Pix

Ahhh...... Yeah, I can see why the folks at the NYT felt the need to make a change in today's puzzle and the solution word!

As for me, I got the same puzzle you did and the same solution.   Lucked out because I decided to try a different second word than my usual and it paid off!


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Spoiler: Wordle 324 Solutions
> 
> 
> 
> So the wife (and many early players today) got *FETUS*, which was apparently was "thing" with some folks given the current Supreme Court shenanigans,  NYT said it was just a random coincidence, but they still swapped out the puzzle.
> 
> I got *SHINE*.



Cowards.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Steady progress

Wordle 324 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Oh, come on! The very next puzzle after the  controversial one features another … interesting … word. Discarded it as my third guess because it just couldn’t be a valid solution. Yeah, it could.

At least it explains the weird numbering thingie the bot did, keeping track of multiple branches of puzzles… We’re in the Multiwordle of Madness.

Wordle 2304 4/6*






WordleBot
Skill 99/100
Luck 38/100

Wordle 325 3/6*


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> We’re in the Multiwordle of Madness.


----------



## lizkat

I missed all the excitement, having become engrossed in (or just grossed out by) an upgrade to Monterey followed by a reversion to Big Sur because I loathed the Books app  dumb-down in Monterey and it turned out to be a deal breaker for me.   I'd have done better sticking to Wordle yesterday afternoon and leaving the machine at Big Sur where it was originally.   What a PITA.

Anyway my belated shot at #324 before the day ends...   90 skill, 50 luck,  100% half asleep already.  

Wordle 324 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 325 3/6


----------



## DT

Wife and I had different puzzles again   

Wordle 325 4/6


----------



## DT




----------



## fischersd

Wordle 325 4/6


----------



## DT

fischersd said:


> Wordle 325 4/6




Nice symmetry 

Hahaha, it looks like the bitmap for the canon in Space Invaders 

*pew*

*pew*


----------



## Clix Pix

A bit of a challenge today:

Wordle 325 5/6


----------



## DT

Ummm ...


----------



## Runs For Fun

DT said:


> Ummm ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 13872



What game is that?

Never mind. I saw the post above


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 325 4/6


----------



## lizkat

My brain just about seized up over Wordle today.  Thought I'd end up short of runway trying to get the wheels down!

Wordle 325 5/6







My approach for a change was to stick with the two hits in row 1...  but then I went nuts trying to rearrange them.  Never again!


----------



## Pumbaa

Escaped the Multiwordle of Madness, back in the mainstream puzzle world. 

Wordle 326 3/6*


----------



## Edd

Wordle 326 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Got lucky out of the gate  

Wordle 326 3/6


----------



## DT

Yeah, that vowel mix has a lot of options, so an early positioning helps a ton, I almost went down a different path!

Wordle 326 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 326 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Probably could have gotten it in 3
Wordle 326 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 327 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 327 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

I tried a different starter word today and was startled to get three of the letters in the right places in the very first line!  Wow!   Then I thought I'd really luck out and hit the word on the second line....well, that didn't happen and it took until the fourth line to get the word after all....

Wordle 327 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Dumb guess on the fourth try
Wordle 327 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Amazing how the two first guesses narrowed it down to one possible solution. Plenty of information gained by eliminating letters. Yay!

Wordle 328 3/6*


----------



## Edd

Wordle 328 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 328 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 328 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 328 4/6


----------



## Edd

That was hard somehow. 

Wordle 329 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 329 5/6


----------



## DT

Oh man, I just missed a 2/6, my second word is sometimes the solution, when my standard first word has a certain result pattern (used one of my alt 2nd words based on the 1st):

Wordle 329 3/6








Spoiler









(That's Dave Grohl BTW )


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 329 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

So close on the third guess.
Wordle 329 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 330 2/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 330 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

I switched up starter words today and didn't use one that would have been really useful today.....  Oh, well!

Wordle 330 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wow!
Wordle 330 2/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 331 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 331 5/6


----------



## DT

Forgot to post my #330, it was still in my clipboard history 


Wordle 330 4/6


----------



## DT

Hahaha, the whole family is playing now 

This one was a bit tough.

Wordle 331 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 331 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

I would like to see my stats regarding picking the wrong word when only two options remain… It happened again. 

Wordle 331 4/6*


----------



## Deleted member 215

As usual, when I stare at it for 15 minutes with no ideas and then finally something comes to me, it’s invariably right:

Wordle 331 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 331 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 332 4/6


----------



## DT

2 of 3 of us reporting in, and we both almost got it in 2, but wound up needing 3 guesses.

Wordle 332 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 332 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 332 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 333 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Damn, but that was lucky!  

Wordle 333 3/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Nah, _this_ is certified lucky. 

Wordle 333 2/6*




WordleBot
Skill 99/100
Luck 99/100


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 333 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 333 4/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 333 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 334 4/6


----------



## Arkitect

It seems I am stuck in the 4 guesses groove…

Wordle 334 4/6*






WordleBot
Skill 80/100
Luck 49/100


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 334 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 334 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 334 4/6


----------



## Edd

Well fuck me. 

Wordle 335 X/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 335 5/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 335 3/6


----------



## DT

Edd said:


> Well fuck me.
> 
> Wordle 335 X/6




I definitely tend towards certain words, not like tactical starting/validating type words, like topically, so this one just popped right into my head.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 335 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Things fell into place pretty easily today:

Wordle 335 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 336 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 336 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 336 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Made a couple stupid mistakes
Wordle 336 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 337 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 337 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

An easy one today!

Wordle 337 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 337 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 338 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Got lucky with #4

Wordle 338 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Decided to change my second word around a bit and that helped a lot!

Wordle 338 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Close one
Wordle 338 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 339 4/6


----------



## DT

Oh wow, another missed opportunity to get a 2/6 ...

Wordle 339 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 339 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 339 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

That sucked 
Wordle 339 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 340 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Ugh...

Wordle 340 5/6


----------



## Edd

fischersd said:


> Ugh...
> 
> Wordle 340 5/6



Pretty sure I know what your guesses 3 and 4 were


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 340 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Too many possibilities 
Wordle 340 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 341 4/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

It took me way too long to come up with the answer, given how many letters I got in the first guess:

Wordle 341 2/6


----------



## fischersd

Barely pulled it off...

Wordle 341 6/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 341 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 341 5/6


----------



## Edd

Uh huh 

Wordle 342 2/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 342 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 342 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 343 3/6





Dammit...lost a day flying to Thailand...sigh.


----------



## DT

This one was a little tricky for me   


Wordle 342 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 343 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 343 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Got lucky...

Wordle 344 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 343 5/6


----------



## DT

I think this is my first 2/6 

Wordle 344 2/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 344 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 344 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 344 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 345 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 346 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

I was surprised when the first two lines gave me the first three letters -- wow!

Wordle 345 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 345 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 346 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 346 4/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 346 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 346 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 347 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

When you think "it can't be that word", it's probably that word.  I was going to guess that on the 3rd guess

Wordle 347 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 347 3/6


----------



## Edd

I made the correct guess accidentally; I was just trying to eliminate letters. Goofy word. 

Wordle 348 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

By the time I got to the fourth line I just threw out a wild guess -- and was surprised when it was the correct word!

Wordle 348 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 349 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 349 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 349 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 350 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

I struggled with this one!

Wordle 350 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 350 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 351 3/6





(still in Thailand)


----------



## Edd

Wordle 351 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 351 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 351 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 352 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 352 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 352 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 352 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 353 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 353 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 353 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Damn, almost had a two-fer 

Wordle 354 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 354 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 354 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 354 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 355 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 355 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 355 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 356 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 356 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 356 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 356 4/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

First time I've played this in weeks. I was so good at doing it every day, but fell away from it in May. Another example where after the second guess it took me about fifteen minutes to come up with the third guess and it was right:

Wordle 356 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Damn...

Wordle 357 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 357 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 357 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 357 6/6


----------



## fischersd

Much luckier today 

Wordle 358 2/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 358 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 358 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 358 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 359 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 359 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 359 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 360 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 360 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wow, a first for me -- I actually nailed it in two lines!

Wordle 360 2/6


----------



## Edd

This word 

Wordle 361 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

That was a weird one
Wordle 361 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 361 5/6


----------



## DT

Haven't posted in a few 

Wordle 361 3/6


----------



## Edd

DT said:


> Haven't posted in a few
> 
> Wordle 361 3/6



The thread seems slightly pointless because we mostly share scores. But, my wife and I text scores to each other most days. If it’s a work day for me I’m out of the home before she’s awake. And then I don’t see her until nearly 8 that night but it’s kind of a weird way to check in. Scores are texted without comment.


----------



## DT

Edd said:


> The thread seems slightly pointless because we mostly share scores. But, my wife and I text scores to each other most days. If it’s a work day for me I’m out of the home before she’s awake. And then I don’t see her until nearly 8 that night but it’s kind of a weird way to check in. Scores are texted without comment.




We do too!  Umm, but we're in the same house, hahahaha, but [usually] separated by stairs   

Actually we have a group Messages with me, Wife and Daughter, where she share the hidden results, then later we share our actual play (via a screenshot).

We also share Universal ride wait times, kitty pics, dinner plans ... we are goofy


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 361 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 362 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 362 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 362 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 362 5/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 362 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 363 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 363 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 363 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 363 6/6


----------



## Edd

Yikes 

Wordle 364 6/6


----------



## fischersd

Heh..that's what I get with feeling confident for quess 3 . (guess 2 was extremely lucky) 

Wordle 364 4/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 364 6/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wow, this one was a toughie, wasn't it? Not to mention a bit tricky!   Even as I was typing in my guess on the fifth line I wasn't sure that it is even a word.   Whew!

Wordle 364 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Tricky

Wordle 364 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 365 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 365 4/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Wordle 365 2/6




Yay


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 365 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 366 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 366 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 366 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 366 5/6


----------



## Edd

Eat every dick, Wordle. 

Wordle 367 X/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 367 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 367 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 368 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 368 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 368 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Ooof

Wordle 368 X/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 369 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 369 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Progress!
Wordle 369 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 369 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 370 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 370 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 370 4/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Meh, had a 50/50 shot of getting this in two:

Wordle 370 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 370 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 371 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 371 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 371 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 371 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 372 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Well, f...

Wordle 372 X/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 372 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 372 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 373 3/6


----------



## Edd

Painful

Wordle 373 6/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 373 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 374 6/6


----------



## fischersd

(Guess 4 was pretty damn lucky) 

Wordle 374 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 374 4/6


----------



## Edd

Have fun with that one. 

Wordle 375 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 375 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

That can't be a word? Yep that's a word 
Wordle 375 6/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Yep, this one was a bit tricky, wasn't it?!

Wordle 375 5/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Wordle 375 5/6









Spoiler



I really thought it was going to be GASSY.


----------



## Edd

TBL said:


> Wordle 375 5/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I really thought it was going to be GASSY.



That would have been a more legit word.


----------



## Edd

Wordle 376 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Ugh...

Wordle 376 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Bit of a tricky one today! 

Wordle 376 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 377 5/6


----------



## fischersd

4 was pretty damn lucky...

Wordle 377 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 377 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 377 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 378 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 378 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 378 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

What even is that?

Wordle 378 6/6


----------



## fischersd

Ugh...

Wordle 379 6/6


----------



## Clix Pix

This game can be positively diabolic at times!  

Wordle 379 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 379 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 379 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 380 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 380 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 380 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 380 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 381 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 381 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 381 5/6


----------



## Edd

Jeeze, rough one. 

Wordle 382 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

This was a stinker!  Whew....

Wordle 382 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 382 5/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Wordle 382 4/6






Looks like a lot of us are getting a similar pattern with this one.


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 382 5/6


----------



## DT

I've been on and off with Wordle, but did play today!

Wordle 382 5/6


----------



## DT

Oh, I have my #379 too:

Wordle 379 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 383 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 383 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 383 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 383 6/6


----------



## Deleted member 215

Wordle 383 6/6








Awful


----------



## Edd

Wordle 384 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Guess #2 was extremely lucky...

Wordle 384 3/6


----------



## DT

Ha!  I actually had the solution for guess 3, changed my mind at the last minute, duh ...

Wordle 384 4/6






@fischersd Looks like you and the wife were on [roughly] the same page 

Wordle 384 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 384 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 384 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 385 3/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Pretty happy with this one.

Wordle 385 2/6*




WordleBot
Skill 91/100
Luck 93/100


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 385 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Since I got all five letters in the first two lines, it was pretty much a no-brainer to arrange the last three letters in the right order, and there we were!

Wordle 385 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 385 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 386 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 386 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 386 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 387 5/6


----------



## Edd

My wife and I both failed today

Wordle 387 X/6


----------



## Clix Pix

This was a toughie!   Wrestled with it for a while on paper before finally coming up with a solution....

Wordle 387 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 387 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 388 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Super-lucky today

Wordle 388 2/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 388 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 388 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 389 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 389 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 389 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 389 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Well, f...

Wordle 390 X/6


----------



## Edd

Yeah don’t know why this was so hard. 
Wordle 390 6/6


----------



## Edd

fischersd said:


> Well, f...
> 
> Wordle 390 X/6





Spoiler



Did you guess the word “Giver”? I tried that before the actual word like an idiot. I’ve seen dumber words on Wordle, though.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Had the first and last flipped lol
Wordle 390 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Edd said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guess the word “Giver”? I tried that before the actual word like an idiot. I’ve seen dumber words on Wordle, though.





Spoiler



river


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 390 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 391 4/6


----------



## DT

Morning Wordle Crew 

Wordle 391 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 391 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 391 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 391 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 392 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 392 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Today's was a bit easier!

Wordle 392 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 392 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 393 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Quite happy with this one, although Botty told me afterwards that only one possible solution remained after the second guess. Nice elimination!

Wordle 393 3/6*





WordleBot
Skill 99/100
Luck 76/100


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 393 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 393 X/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Was busy today and almost forgot to do Wordle!

Wordle 393 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 394 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Very lucky guess

Wordle 394 2/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Not quite as lucky, but almost!

Wordle 394 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 394 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 395 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 395 3/6


----------



## DT

Another of those that good eliminations really reduced the viable responses, setup the answer:


Wordle 395 3/6






The wife has almost the exact same pattern:

Wordle 395 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 395 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 395 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 396 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 396 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

WTF
Wordle 396 X/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Not one of my better days....

Wordle 396 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 397 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 397 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 397 6/6


----------



## Edd

How the fuck did you guys know this word?

Wordle 397 X/6


----------



## Clix Pix

I spent some time trying to figure out how the combination of three letters I had might work out, trying various combinations with pen and old-fashioned writing pad before committing anything to the game itself.  The three letters I had didn't really offer a lot of choices, which in the end made it easier, but, yeah, even so, this was a tough one!


----------



## Edd

Wordle 398 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 398 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 398 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

What the actual fuck is that word?
Wordle 398 X/6


----------



## Edd

Like two days ago, I did not know this word. 
Wordle 399 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Yep, not common at all

Wordle 399 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

I wrestled with this one and was afraid I would lose but thankfully by the time I got to the final line I realized there weren't many choices for that one remaining letter...

Wordle 399 6/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 399 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 400 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 400 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 400 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 400 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 401 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Ugh...

Wordle 401 6/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 401 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

This one was frustrating!

Wordle 401 6/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 402 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 402 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Got lucky

Wordle 402 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 402 4/6


----------



## Edd

No yellows and down to the wire. 

Wordle 403 6/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 403 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 403 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 403 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 404 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 404 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 404 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

X/6 would have been appropriate for 404, hindsight is 20/20.

Wordle 404 3/6*





WordleBot
Skill 80/100
Luck 73/100


----------



## Clix Pix

I was surprised when I got the first three letters right off the bat -- wow!  Then I guessed at a possible word, was wrong, but happily the choice I came up with next was the winner.  

Wordle 404 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 405 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 405 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wow, I'm on a roll here....!   Probably won't last long, though.

Wordle 405 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 405 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 406 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 406 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wow, this one almost beat me!  Guess my good luck has run out....

Wordle 406 6/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 406 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 407 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Guess #1 got me all excited..heh...shouldn't have been.  

Wordle 407 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 407 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 407 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Nice green baseball cap. 

Wordle 408 4/6*






WordleBot
Skill 99/100
Luck 52/100


----------



## Edd

Wordle 408 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 408 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 408 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 408 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 409 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 409 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Sheesh!   This one was a stinker!   I was on the right track but then was frustrated enough to try a wholly different word just to see if I could pick up a different letter or two and that helped but I still wasn't sure even as I typed in the final word in line six.....

Wordle 409 6/6


----------



## Macky-Mac

it's always annoying when wordlebot says the guess is a valid guess but not one of the solutions in the database


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 409 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 410 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 410 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Ah, much better today....

Wordle 410 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 410 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Ok, yes, dumb luck shot in the dark this morning. 

Wordle 411 2/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 411 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 411 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 411 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Extraordinary! 

Wordle 412 5/6*







WordleBot
Skill 99/100
Luck 18/100


----------



## Edd

I did not repeat a single letter. 

Wordle 412 6/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 412 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

So many possibilities.....  After line two I got out pen and paper and considered all the potential candidates before committing to the game, and then once I had another letter in the mix things seemed a bit easier, but this was another challenge, no doubt about it!

Wordle 412 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 413 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 413 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

An easy one for me today!

Wordle 413 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 414 6/6


----------



## trillux

Wordle 414 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Ugh!!!

Wordle 414 6/6


----------



## DT

Had a good one yesterday!

Wordle 413 2/6





Helped by starting word a recent movie we watched


----------



## DT

Wordle 414 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 414 6/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 415 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 415 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 415 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 416 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 416 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

In my eagerness to nail the word in the third line, I didn't catch a clue in line two which would have made a difference....fortunately I realized my mistake by line four and redeemed myself. 

Wordle 416 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 416 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 417 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 417 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 417 4/6


----------



## Edd

That 3rd guess has never happened to me before. 

Wordle 418 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 418 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 418 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 418 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 419 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 419 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 419 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 419 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Almost missed it...

Wordle 420 6/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 420 4/6


----------



## DT

Almost got skunked on this one too (@fischersd), was running through all the <unknown_letter>+4 options ...

Wordle 420 6/6


----------



## Clix Pix

This was one where I used a pen and piece of paper to jot down the possibilities before committing anything to the game.....  So many possibilities!  I mulled things over and decided to take a chance on one word, having ruled out another as not quite as likely, and a third could have gone either way.  I was pleased when I hit the jackpot so quickly!


----------



## Edd

Brutal defeat, I’ll never live this down. 

Wordle 420 X/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 420 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Guess #3 was fortunate! 

Wordle 421 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 421 6/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 421 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Yep, guess #2 was crazy lucky  

Wordle 422 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 422 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 422 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 423 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 423 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 423 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 423 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 424 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 424 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 424 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 425 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 425 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 425 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Struggled with this one!

Wordle 425 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 426 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 426 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 426 4/6


----------



## DT

Oh yeah, got one from today!

Wordle 426 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 426 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 427 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 427 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 427 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 427 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 428 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 428 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Was off to a good start and thought I was going to nail this in three.....  Alas, nope!!

Wordle 428 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 428 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 429 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 429 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 429 2/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 429 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 430 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 430 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 430 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 430 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 431 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 431 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 431 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 431 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 432 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Shot in the dark paid off...

Wordle 432 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 432 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

This one frustrated me!

Wordle 432 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 433 6/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 433 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

I was surprised to get three letters, all in the correct positions, in the very first line.  Wow, a first for me!

Wordle 433 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 433 5/6


----------



## Edd

Kinda bullshit was that?

Wordle 434 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Well, f...

Wordle 434 X/6


----------



## DT

Tricky word, hahaha, see spoiler ...

Wordle 434 3/6








Spoiler



After my first guess I was positive it was an *UDGE word, I started with FUDGE, figured I'd iterate through N, J, but when E wasn't correct in P5, I was like, uhh...

I knew it wasn't in P1, so then staring at *UDE*, figured it wasn't a plural (DUDES), and then I kept going back to RUDDER, like a boat, I'd enter R U D D E ... wait, WTF?

Just guessed at the answer, wasn't even a common word form I'd use, I'd say, "Oh, he much more rude than her ..."

Anyway


----------



## Edd

I got lucky getting 4 letters on guess 3, and then every available letter was nonsense, except the correct one but....I kept thinking "it can't be that."


----------



## Clix Pix

Yeah, this was kind of a stinker, wasn't it?  Not a word most of us use in everyday common conversation!

Wordle 434 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Womp womp
Wordle 434 X/6


----------



## Edd

Better word today but I blew it. 

Wordle 435 X/6


----------



## fischersd

Lucky shot in the dark...

Wordle 435 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Thought I was off to a good start but didn't win it in three lines as I'd hoped....

Wordle 435 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 435 X/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 436 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Heh...I need to buy a lottery ticket 

Wordle 436 2/6


----------



## Clix Pix

By the time I got to line 5 it was a tossup between two words and I chose one.....happily, the correct one!

Wordle 436 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 436 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 437 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 437 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 437 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 437 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 438 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 438 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 438 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 438 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 439 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 439 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 439 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 439 3/6


----------



## DT

Wordle 439 3/6





Answer in spoiler ... but also, joke 



Spoiler



Two vegetables are sitting the produce area, talking, tomato says to carrot, "Hey, let's have a party, we can invite, lettuce, raddish and squash.

Carrot says, "Sounds good, we should invite mushroom too, I hear he's a fungi ..."

*crickets*


----------



## Edd

Wordle 440 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 440 2/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 440 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 440 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 441 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 441 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 441 6/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 441 5/6


----------



## Edd

I’m stuck on Wordle so just going back to bed which seems like a good general policy from now on.


----------



## Edd

That helped. 
Wordle 442 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 442 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 442 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 443 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 443 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 443 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 443 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 444 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 444 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

When I looked at the letters after I'd done the second line, I thought, "oh, this is EASY!" and happily put in a word.  Oops....nope.  Well, the next one would be "the" word....nope.  Then I had sense enough to stop, write down on a piece of paper all the potential candidates and choose one before I wound up losing the whole thing because I didn't choose the right word out of the possibilities.

Wordle 444 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 444 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 445 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 445 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Everything just fell right into place....one of those rare times!

Wordle 445 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 445 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 446 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Lucky day

Wordle 446 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 446 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 446 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 447 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 447 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Made a silly mistake in line 4....darn it!

Wordle 447 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 447 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 448 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 448 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Another purdy solution 

Wordle 448 3/6*


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 448 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 448 5/6


----------



## DT

Wife slayed it today!


Wordle 448 2/6





I had some struggles 

Wordle 448 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 449 3/6


----------



## Pumbaa

_Once you eliminate the impossible, whatever remains, no matter how improbable, must be the truth._

Wordle 449 3/6*


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 449 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 449 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 450 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Ugh...

Wordle 450 6/6


----------



## Edd

fischersd said:


> Ugh...
> 
> Wordle 450 6/6



Yeah, that was a struggle.


----------



## Pumbaa

Did not expect that word.

Wordle 450 4/6*


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 450 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 451 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 451 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 451 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Runs For Fun said:


> Wordle 451 5/6



Why the sad face? 

Wordle 451 4/6*


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 451 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

The Amazing Letter Eliminator.

Wordle 452 4/6*


----------



## Edd

Wordle 452 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 452 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 452 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 452 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 453 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 453 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 453 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 453 5/6


----------



## Edd

Man I’m being a dope today. Got one guess left, the 3 middle letters placed and most eliminated. I’m currently stumped.


----------



## fischersd

+1 - Ugh!

Wordle 454 X/6


----------



## Edd

fischersd said:


> +1 - Ugh!
> 
> Wordle 454 X/6



Have you ever seen this word before? Am I going to kick myself?


----------



## fischersd

Edd said:


> Have you ever seen this word before? Am I going to kick myself?



I just looked it up.  Not commonly used (at least not around here), so, no, I think your butt is safe from your boot today.


----------



## Clix Pix

This one was a beast!!!  I got so excited when I had four correctly placed letters in line 3, and then....kept trying and trying.... Came within a whisker of losing the thing but decided to take a gamble and choose the less common of the last two words I had in mind.  Whew!!  The word is not one that I use in everyday laconversation, that's for sure!  Really a tricky one today....

Wordle 454 6/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 454 X/6


----------



## Edd

Fuck a duck

Wordle 454 X/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 455 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Maybe I need a whole pot of coffee before doing these?  

Wordle 455 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

A long time ago I learned that it was wise to have at least one cup of coffee before attempting the puzzle!  Some days even after two cups I still don't do well.   
Today's puzzle seemed blissfully easy compared to yesterday's......whew!

Wordle 455 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 455 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 456 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 456 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 456 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 456 4/6


----------



## Edd

Almost snatched defeat from the jaws of victory. 

Wordle 457 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 457 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 457 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 457 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 458 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 458 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 458 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 458 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 459 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Super-lucky day!

Wordle 459 2/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 459 5/6


----------



## DT

Oh wow, got into one of those runs where you have most of the word, but you're fishing for one letter, in this case, the starting one:

Wordle 460 5/6







At least I got the last four letters early, so while there were a few choices, I had some room.


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 460 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 460 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 460 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

This one turned out to be unexpected easy since I got all the letters in the first two lines and it was simply a matter of rearranging them -- and that was that!  Unusual to have a situation like this....

Wordle 460 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 461 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 461 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wow, I hit the jackpot this time!  I was surprised when one of my usual starter words spat out three letters again and it didn't take too long to come up with a word which indeed turned out to be the answer.....

Wordle 461 2/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 461 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Got lucky with guess #3 - this easily could have gotten into 7 guesses trying to get that damn blank!

Wordle 462 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 462 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 462 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 462 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 463 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 463 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 463 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 463 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 464 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 464 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 464 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 464 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 465 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 465 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 465 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 465 3/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Only one possible solution left after the first guess. Yay. Not easy!

Wordle 466 2/6*


----------



## Edd

Wordle 466 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 466 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 466 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 466 6/6


----------



## Pumbaa

A crown of green.

Wordle 467 3/6*


----------



## Edd

Wordle 467 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 467 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 467 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 467 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 468 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 468 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 468 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 468 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 469 3/6


----------



## fischersd

sigh...coffee _then_ wordle...should NOT have taken me 5!!! 

Wordle 469 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 469 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 469 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 470 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 470 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 470 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 470 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 471 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 471 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 471 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 471 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 472 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 472 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 472 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 472 6/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 473 4/6


----------



## Edd

Hello there!

Wordle 473 2/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 473 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 473 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 474 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 474 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 474 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 474 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Ugh...

Wordle 475 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 475 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 475 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Annoying but fun. Had to chase my two initial yellows all over the board. 

Wordle 476 4/6*


----------



## Runs For Fun

I had two possibilities left and I picked wrong
Wordle 475 X/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 476 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 476 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 476 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Sooo close. First word that came to mind for my second guess was the correct one, just
didn’t think that was a valid solution so I went with something else… 

Wordle 477 3/6*


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 476 5/6


----------



## Edd

Two days in a row with no hits on the first two guesses. 

Wordle 477 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Guess #3 was pretty damn lucky

Wordle 477 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 477 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 477 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 478 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 478 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 478 5/6


----------



## DT

The Wordle Crew is still active on my end, just forget to post, here's mine from today:

Wordle 478 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 478 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

My 478 was pretty too!

Wordle 478 4/6*






Wordle 479 3/6*


----------



## Edd

Wordle 479 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 479 4/6






@fooferdoggie - bookend to your 478


----------



## Pumbaa

fischersd said:


> Wordle 479 4/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @fooferdoggie - bookend to your 478



Looks more like my 478. 

Still love it!


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 479 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 479 4/6


----------



## Edd

Yikes

Wordle 480 6/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 480 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 480 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 481 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 481 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 481 3/6


----------



## Pumbaa

tweet tweet

Wordle 482 4/6*


----------



## Edd

This one was rough for me. 

Wordle 481 6/6


----------



## Edd

Much better. 

Wordle 482 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 482 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 482 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Got lucky. Sort of. Can think of at least two more potential words. Could have ended up with X/6…

Wordle 483 5/6*


----------



## Pumbaa

Spicing things up a bit with Antiwordle.

Antiwordle #251
  13 guesses


----------



## Edd

Wordle 483 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 483 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 483 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Works for me. 

Wordle 484 2/6*


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 483 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 484 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Ugh...

Wordle 484 6/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 484 5/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 484 6/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 485 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 485 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 485 3/6


----------



## Pumbaa

This was fun!

Wordle 486 6/6*


----------



## Edd

So unnecessary 
Wordle 486 6/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 486 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 486 4/6


----------



## Edd

4th guess was a fishing expedition but paid off. 

Wordle 487 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Just dumb luck...

Wordle 487 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 487 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 488 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 488 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 488 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 489 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 489 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 489 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Piece of cake. 

Wordle 489 3/6*





Wordle 490 3/6*


----------



## Edd

Wordle 490 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 490 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 490 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 490 3/6


----------



## Pumbaa

lol

Wordle 491 5/6*


----------



## Clix Pix

It really makes such a huge difference if one gets letters or not, especially ones which are the correct letters!    Kudos to you, Pumbaa, that after three lines of zilch you managed to get a couple of letters and from there go on and figure out what the word is!


----------



## Edd

Also not pretty. 

Wordle 491 6/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Clix Pix said:


> It really makes such a huge difference if one gets letters or not, especially ones which are the correct letters!    Kudos to you, Pumbaa, that after three lines of zilch you managed to get a couple of letters and from there go on and figure out what the word is!



Thanks!

It sure makes a huge difference. What I however love with the game is that even zilch is a step in the right direction. For me three lines of zilch means fifteen eliminated letters, quite a lot!

According to after the fact-analysis by WordleBot: 669 possible solutions were left after my first guess, 2nd guess left 40, 3rd left 6, and 4th left 3. If my 5th had been incorrect there would have been only one possible solution left.

The only problem is that not all valid words are possible solutions…


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 491 X/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 491 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

A tricky one and only by luck and a wild guess did I manage to get it!

Wordle 491 6/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Runs For Fun said:


> Wordle 491 X/6





Still, perfect example of a situation where some greens can be more problematic than zilch. I think there are up to 14 words matching the pattern ️️ here, for example, sporting a wide range of possible letters… 

Though spot to be in (as I’m sure you already noted).


----------



## DT

Oh, ha, had this on the brain 

Wordle 491 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Drew a dragon in anticipation of the House of the Dragon season finale. Purdy, right? 

Wordle 492 5/6*


----------



## Edd

Wordle 492 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 492 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 492 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 493 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Ugh...

Wordle 493 6/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 493 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Sooo close

Wordle 494 3/6*


----------



## Edd

Wordle 494 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 494 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 494 5/6


----------



## DT

Hello fellow Wordle fascists!



Tricky one!

Wordle 494 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 494 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 495 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 495 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Had a lucky day:

Wordle 495 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 495 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 496 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 496 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 496 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 497 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 497 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 497 5/6


----------



## Edd

Went fishing again on guess 3. I resist doing that but I shouldn’t.

Wordle 498 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 498 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

This one took some thinking and a fair amount of guesswork!

Wordle 498 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 499 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 499 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 499 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 499 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 500 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 500 6/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 500 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 501 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 501 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 501 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 501 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 502 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 502 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 502 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 502 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 503 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 503 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 503 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 503 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

WordleBot tells me I had 60 possible solutions remaining after the first guess, and my second guess ranked 26th on its list.

Pure skill. 

Wordle 504 2/6*


----------



## Edd

Wordle 504 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 504 3/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Edd said:


> Wordle 504 3/6



I bet you thought you had matched my 2/6 for a bit there, didn’t you?


----------



## Edd

Pumbaa said:


> I bet you thought you had matched my 2/6 for a bit there, didn’t you?



In retrospect I should have. My 2nd guess was goofy compared to the actual answer.


----------



## Clix Pix

I was pleasantly surprised at the ease with which I came up with the answer today!

Wordle 504 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 504 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

it! The first word that came to mind for my second guess was the correct one. Why didn’t I listen to me? 

Wordle 505 3/6*


----------



## Edd

I mean 

Wordle 505 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Damn...almost a two-fer  

Wordle 505 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Same here!  Dang!

Wordle 505 3/6




‌


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 505 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 506 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 506 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

I'm on a roll.....second day in a row when I've gotten it in three lines!

Wordle 506 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 506 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 507 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Wordle 507 3/6*


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 507 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 507 4/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 507 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 508 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 508 3/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Wordle 508 3/6*


----------



## Clix Pix

Wow, first time I've done this!!

Wordle 508 2/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 509 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 509 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 509 3/6


----------



## Runs For Fun

Wordle 509 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 510 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 510 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 510 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 511 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 511 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 511 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 512 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 512 4/6


----------



## Edd

Haven’t solved it yet. Last guess, this is killing me.


----------



## Edd

Couldn’t get it done. 

Wordle 512 X/6


----------



## Edd

Better. 

Wordle 513 2/6


----------



## fischersd

Was beginning to worry  

Wordle 513 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 513 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 514 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Lucky this am 

Wordle 514 2/6


----------



## Pumbaa

fischersd said:


> Lucky this am
> 
> Wordle 514 2/6



Congrats!

Related article:








						Two new species of see-through frog named in Ecuador
					

The amphibians, which live only 13 miles apart, look completely alike but are genetically diverse—a surprise to scientists.




					www.nationalgeographic.com


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 514 4/6


----------



## Edd

Ugly 

Wordle 515 6/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Purdy 

Chased that darn last letter all over the board. Yellow. Yellow. Yellow. Yellow. Green!

Fun.

Wordle 515 6/6*


----------



## fischersd

Ok, time to play the lottery  

Wordle 515 2/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 515 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 516 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 516 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

No yellows to chase today, only friendly compliant greens.

Wordle 516 3/6*


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 516 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Love how much information one can gain from negatives. 

Wordle 517 4/6*


----------



## Edd

Not your everyday word. 

Wordle 517 5/6


----------



## fischersd

I got lucky with my second word 

Wordle 517 3/6


----------



## Edd

fischersd said:


> I got lucky with my second word
> 
> Wordle 517 3/6





Spoiler



Dude, there's no vowels. Can't imagine how you hit that so fast, well done!


----------



## DT

Wow, hopped back into Wordle with this one, after my second guess I just sat here confused for a minute ...

Wordle 517 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

This one was definitely challenging!

Wordle 517 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 518 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 518 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 518 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 519 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 519 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 519 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 520 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 520 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 520 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 521 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 521 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Wordle 521 3/6*


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 521 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 522 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Lucky shot in the dark for #3

Wordle 522 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 522 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 523 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 523 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 523 3/6


----------



## Pumbaa

This word must have been handpicked… 

Wordle 523 3/6*


----------



## Pumbaa

Elimination, my dear Watson.

Wordle 524 4/6*


----------



## Edd

Wordle 524 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 524 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 524 3/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Perfection!

Wordle 525 3/6*


----------



## Edd

Wordle 525 2/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 525 2/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 525 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 526 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 526 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 526 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 527 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 527 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 527 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 528 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 528 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 528 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 529 6/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 529 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 530 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 530 6/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 530 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 531 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 531 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 531 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 532 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 532 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 532 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 533 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 533 3/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Hakuna matata

Wordle 533 2/6*




Edit: After the fact analysis by WordleBot says only two possible solutions remained after the first guess. Nice to pick the correct one for a change.


----------



## Pumbaa

My second guess was BFF’s traditional first guess. Pretty decent first guess today if he sticks to it.

Wordle 534 3/6*


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 533 3/6


----------



## lizkat

Jeez.  

Wordle 533 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 534 5/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 534 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 534 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 535 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 535 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 535 3/6


----------



## lizkat

Honestly...  even when I stick with what's good as I go along,  I can still end up almost out of runway sometimes.   At least today I stuck the landing before row 6. 

Wordle 533 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 536 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 536 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 536 4/6


----------



## Edd

lizkat said:


> Honestly...  even when I stick with what's good as I go along,  I can still end up almost out of runway sometimes.   At least today I stuck the landing before row 6.
> 
> Wordle 533 4/6



Nice to see you in here. We're very short on Wordle peeps  .


----------



## Pumbaa

lizkat said:


> Jeez.
> 
> Wordle 533 4/6






lizkat said:


> Honestly...  even when I stick with what's good as I go along,  I can still end up almost out of runway sometimes.   At least today I stuck the landing before row 6.
> 
> Wordle 533 4/6



You’re repeating yourself a bit. Can’t blame you, though, lovely shape!

Wordle 536 4/6*


----------



## lizkat

Pumbaa said:


> You’re repeating yourself a bit. Can’t blame you, though, lovely shape!




Hah, thanks for pointing that out, i had grabbed the wrong damn but lately typical pick...  this was actually the one for yesterday for me.   One row sooner but still annoying.   Today I'll end up running out of room!

Wordle 535 3/6


----------



## lizkat

So on to today... and I did almost run out of room. Somehow my idea of best pick for a set of known letters in given position so often ends up "not the right one".   Today another head banger by the end.  

Wordle 536 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 537 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 537 5/6







Ugh...need coffee


----------



## Clix Pix

It really makes a difference when it comes to getting some decent letters straightaway, and even at that sometimes I still fumble around before arriving at the solution.   I also have found that I need to have had at least one full mug of coffee before even attempting this thing -- have to wake the brain cells up!

Wordle 537 4/6


----------



## Edd

It’s amazing how many mental calories you save if you luck out like this. It’s like skipping the gym.

Wordle 538 2/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 538 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 538 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Not my day today. 

Wordle 539 5/6*


----------



## Edd

I struggled way too much after guess 3. Stared at this for a loooong time. 

Wordle 539 4/6


----------



## fischersd

That was pretty damn lucky 

Wordle 539 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 539 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 540 2/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 540 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 540 3/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 541 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 541 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 541 5/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 542 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Wordle 542 3/6*


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 542 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 543 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 543 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Not entirely symmetrical, but close. 

Wordle 543 3/6*


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 543 3/6


----------



## Edd

Dang, my third deuce in a week. I changed my starter word recently, and it might be paying off. I was actually using random ones for months.

Wordle 544 2/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 544 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

fischersd said:


> Wordle 544 4/6



Nice horse!


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 544 4/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 544 5/6







Gotta love making the wrong pick between 4 and 5.   I'm still an imperfect human!


----------



## Edd

Wordle 545 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 545 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 545 4/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 545 X/6

[dishes rattle in cupboard]   Gulp:  actually ran outta runway on this one.  Love that it's just a virtual crash.


----------



## Pumbaa

Relatively painless 

Wordle 546 2/6*


----------



## Edd

Wordle 546 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 546 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 546 3/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 546 5/6







Gee I just don't read chief Wordler's mind in situations like these...


----------



## Pumbaa

Wordle 547 3/6*


----------



## Edd

Wordle 547 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 547 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 547 3/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 547 6/6








Just made the end of the runway...  think there were not even any more candidates by that point.

What is it with me not being on the wavelength of The Chief Wordler lately.


----------



## Edd

Wordle 548 3/6


----------



## Edd

lizkat said:


> Wordle 547 6/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just made the end of the runway...  think there were not even any more candidates by that point.
> 
> What is it with me not being on the wavelength of The Chief Wordler lately.



Those are the worst. I’ve seen 4 correctly placed letters on the first guess but failure to solve because of too many possibilities.


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 548 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wow, a first for me -- getting the answer in the second line!  Tried a new starter word today and boy, did it pay off!  

Wordle 548 2/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 548 3/6





much mo' bettah 2day


----------



## Edd

Wordle 549 3/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 549 3/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 549 4/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 549 5/6







Hah, back to my "winning ways"...


----------



## Edd

Wordle 550 3/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Third time’s a charm!

Checked with Botty now, apparently I only had five possible solutions remaining after the first guess and only one after the second guess. Good thing zero was left after third. 

Wordle 549 3/6*





Not as lucky today but always fun to chase a letter all over the board.

Wordle 550 5/6*


----------



## fischersd

Ugh...

Wordle 550 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 550 3/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 550 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 551 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 551 4/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 551 4/6


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 552 5/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Wordle 552 3/6*


----------



## Edd

Wordle 552 5/6


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 552 3/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 552 4/6






Multitasking between 1 and 2.


----------



## Edd

Wordle 553 3/6


----------



## Pumbaa

Wordle 553 3/6*


----------



## fischersd

Wordle 553 3/6


----------



## lizkat

Wordle 553 3/6





Santa brought me a lucky guess on the third go.


----------



## Clix Pix

Wordle 553 4/6


----------



## Edd

Wordle 554 4/6


----------



## Pumbaa

For    ️  … 

Wordle 554 5/6*


----------

